# Best Lookin avatar...



## Hdmarty (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it Roxanne or Daisy Duke?


----------



## MOTS (Dec 3, 2007)

Obviously you missed this one!  The new kid on the block!
http://www.forums.gon.com/member.php?u=16947


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 3, 2007)

they are both good...but if I had to judge by composition, color, clarity, texture, lighting... and all that...Roxanne.


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 3, 2007)

Turtle Bug!!   Fo-Show!!


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 3, 2007)

ROXanne no doubt . But both look good to me .


----------



## 40fakind (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine is the best one.


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys, you are so off on this!  I happen to be good friends with a regular poster here that has no pic in her avatar.  She's HOT.  It just goes to show you that you never know who you're talking to!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 3, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> Guys, you are so off on this!  I happen to be good friends with a regular poster here that has no pic in her avatar.  She's HOT.  It just goes to show you that you never know who you're talking to!



I thought remmy was a teenage boy???


----------



## K80 (Dec 3, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I thought remmy was a teenage boy???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 3, 2007)

I tend to like my current one


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I tend to like my current one



I agree Jim...your feet look much better in this one...all covered up and all!


----------



## Buck (Dec 3, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I thought remmy was a teenage boy???


----------



## merc123 (Dec 3, 2007)

40fakind said:


> Mine is the best one.


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 4, 2007)

Do I have to choose?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I thought remmy was a teenage boy???





Well, there's this avatar as well...

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=16305


----------



## Buck (Dec 4, 2007)

Dutch, you little devil, you...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Dutch, you little PERV, you...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


>



You don't miss a thing, do you?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 4, 2007)

What's all this talk about avatars?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2007)

dutchman said:


> You don't miss a thing, do you?



You have me confused with buck....

Save the PM. I already have several that say the same thing....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2007)

duckxtrmn8tr said:


> Don't forget about Miss Darcy.



Who???


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Who???



x2.


----------



## FishFanatic (Dec 4, 2007)

How bout this girl right here?  I know there are a bunch of guys over at crappie.com that would choose her over the others...hehe


----------



## Buck (Dec 4, 2007)

Uh oh!!!  Ya'll are in TROUBLE!!!


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 4, 2007)

I cannot comment...my better half may read this!  But both are very nice avatars.  I've noticed a couple of other very good lookin' outdoorswomen, too!


----------



## turky93 (Dec 4, 2007)

i like miss darcy's


----------



## pnome (Dec 4, 2007)

Hevishot by far!


----------



## DaGris (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm staying out of this one


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2007)

this is precisely why I dont post my actual picture on here as my avatar.  Just wouldn't want to get all you old men riled up...


----------



## LLove (Dec 4, 2007)

i like mine.. i'd LOVE it if it were finished.. but i like it.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hdmarty said:


> Is it Roxanne or Daisy Duke?





duckxtrmn8tr said:


> Don't forget about Miss Darcy.




I like all of them....but there is something about Miss Darcys just puts it a little further above th eother two...must be the boots.....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 4, 2007)

LLove said:


> i like mine.. i'd LOVE it if it were finished.. but i like it.





wrong genre  



dawg2 said:


> I like all of them....but there is something about Miss Darcys just puts it a little further above th eother two...must be the boots.....



good try but she ain't gonna PM you...



FX's Wife gets my vote...


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 4, 2007)

Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!




And a new winner!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> And a new winner!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 4, 2007)

DaGris said:


> I'm staying out of this one



Ummm.....me too.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!



the winner is clear....welcome.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


>



Must have beat you to it


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Must have beat you to it


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 4, 2007)

Are we talking about the avatars or the appearance of the ladies?

All the ladies are good looking, by definition.

But any avatar involving camo, a weapon, a dead deer and a big smile is obviously far superior.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> Are we talking about the avatars or the appearance of the ladies?
> 
> All the ladies are good looking, by definition.
> 
> But any avatar involving camo, a weapon, a dead deer and a big smile is obviously far superior.



Yes.
Yes.
Not as god as the other two, but yes.


----------



## ryano (Dec 4, 2007)

pnome said:


> Hevishot by far!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 4, 2007)

If it's pure beauty you are judging on, then dont make me find my W.O.W centerfold photo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> And a new winner!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 4, 2007)

Roxanne outta the 2. 
But TIff843 wins!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 4, 2007)

Is this for the WOW center fold?
Anybody keeping a tally?


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!



YOU GOT MY VOTE!


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2007)

*Agreed*



duckxtrmn8tr said:


> Don't forget about Miss Darcy.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 4, 2007)

243Savage said:


> What's all this talk about avatars?



That's a new one!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 4, 2007)

*No Offense!*

243 savage is hard to beat.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 4, 2007)

Woohoo!!! I didn't even know I was campaigning for something!! 

What do I win?!?! What do I win?!?!! LOL 

Thanks ya'll!  Ya'll are awesome!


----------



## FishFanatic (Dec 4, 2007)

priveye said:


> If it's pure beauty you are judging on, then dont make me find my W.O.W centerfold photo!!!!!!!!!



Wheelchair of the week?  DO IT!!! DO IT!!!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 4, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> 243 savage is hard to beat.


yea that pic is pretty hot.....lucky girl!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep. I vote either Darcy or the BeerFestival blonde.....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Woohoo!!! I didn't even know I was campaigning for something!!
> 
> What do I win?!?! What do I win?!?!! LOL
> 
> Thanks ya'll!  Ya'll are awesome!




Your avatar is killing me!  Stop posting!  You are probably a guy anyway  like Doc Holliday23!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Your avatar is killing me!  Stop posting!  You are probably a guy anyway  like Doc Holliday23!


WHAT?!?!   I don't think so......

Thanks Al!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> WHAT?!?!   I don't think so......
> 
> Thanks Al!




Prove it


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Prove it


don't know what else you want for proof....


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 4, 2007)

let's try that last pic again....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

I knew I'd get more pics!!!!!!  Works every time!

y'ALL TAKE NOTES.

Oh yeah, y'all are welcome!

Thanks, I believe you now


----------



## HGM (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I knew I'd get more pics!!!!!!  Works every time!
> 
> y'ALL TAKE NOTES.
> 
> ...



Good job...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> don't know what else you want for proof....



Just to be sure...


























You aren't the guy in the third pic, with the tough guy look, sunglasses stuffed in the front of an undershirt are you?


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 4, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I knew I'd get more pics!!!!!!  Works every time!
> 
> y'ALL TAKE NOTES.
> 
> ...



You the Man!!!

Nice Pics too!


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice work on getting the great pics


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTG Dawg!  May have to change my previously cast vote...


----------



## MOTS (Dec 5, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> let's try that last pic again....






I tried to tell ya'll eggheads on the second reply to this thread!


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow that sure is some nice proof!


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 5, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this is precisely why I dont post my actual picture on here as my avatar.  Just wouldn't want to get all you old men riled up...



I know it.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 5, 2007)

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=16305 thats my sweetie, just cant keep her out of the swap and sell!!!!!!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 5, 2007)

*Ya'll are nuts! *


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> *Ya'll are nuts! *



M'am, you are obviously an excellent judge of character.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> M'am, you are obviously an excellent judge of character.



Speak for yourself....


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ive always been a BROWNING fan also.


----------



## snuffy (Dec 5, 2007)

I think all the WOW are beautiful, but my personal favorites are. Southwoodshunter and Tomboy Boots.


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> M'am, you are obviously an excellent judge of character.



Sense of humor too...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

dang i see how it is


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> dang i see how it is



Uh oh!!!! 


Cat fight....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> dang i see how it is



How what is?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> How what is?



Perv.....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Perv.....



See what I mean?


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 5, 2007)

What was the original question?


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 5, 2007)

243Savage said:


> What's all this talk about avatars?



I think you changed yours just in time, 243.     

I was thinking to myself that she was fixin' to take a brickbat to you.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

no cat fight i dont cat fight. im just disapointed in yall for not even faking yall liked my avatar whatever


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> no cat fight i dont cat fight. im just disapointed in yall for not even faking yall liked my avatar whatever



I think its great.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

well thanks brownie points for you


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> no cat fight i dont cat fight. im just disapointed in yall for not even faking yall liked my avatar whatever



I don't remember commenting either way......but if I must...



bloodiarrow68 said:


> I think its great.



Yep.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 5, 2007)

I think mine is pretty neat - LOL


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I don't remember commenting either way......but if I must...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.



points for you as well


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2007)

Daisy, don't feel bad.  It come and goes in circles. Apparently MCBUCK has abandoned me and LizellaFella is the only fan I have left.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Daisy, don't feel bad.  It come and goes in circles. Apparently MCBUCK has abandoned me and LizellaFella is the only fan I have left.



well we'll be buds who needs them lol jk guys


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I knew I'd get more pics!!!!!!  Works every time!
> 
> y'ALL TAKE NOTES.
> 
> ...





lord have mercy lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2007)

biggtruxx said:


> lord have mercy lol



On that note, how do we know daisy is actually a her? This may be Uncle Jessie....


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

like i said ask trentb hes seen me at o'charleys .


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> like i said ask trentb hes seen me at o'charleys .



Yeah sure.  Never met him.  You would have to post a couple pics to prove it.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

cant today but maybe this weekend.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> cant today but maybe this weekend.



I can wait


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I can wait



im sure you can


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Yeah sure.  Never met him.  You would have to post a couple pics to prove it.



Thanks for the help dawg


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Thanks for the help dawg



you hush lol


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> you hush lol



I do like the expression on your face in your avatar


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I do like the expression on your face in your avatar



Thread killer.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 5, 2007)

DEERFU39 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=16305 thats my sweetie, just cant keep her out of the swap and sell!!!!!!!



What are you needin'? (to swap that is )


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I do like the expression on your face in your avatar



what is it devilish


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> what is it devilish



Absolutely not.

But I would have to see more pics in order to make a final asessment


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2007)

Confederate_Jay said:


> What are you needin'? (to swap that is )


----------



## LJay (Dec 5, 2007)

Play nice boys and girls.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

LJay said:


> Play nice boys and girls.



We is.


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Dec 5, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> well thanks brownie points for you


Hun most guys on here will only think your sexy only if you have a bass boat a big ol truck and a plug of tobacca in your mouth.You see that pretty gal in my avatar not my baby girl but the mom.I would trade her for any girl that didnt drink.We are seperated Hint Hint


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 5, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Daisy, don't feel bad.  It come and goes in circles. Apparently MCBUCK has abandoned me and LizellaFella is the only fan I have left.




I am your fattest fan!!!


----------



## CAMO84 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey yall forgot Miss Darcy


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

duckxtrmn8tr said:


> Don't forget about Miss Darcy.





CAMO84 said:


> hey yall forgot Miss Darcy



No, somebody mentioned her in post #22. But who is she?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

CAMO84 said:


> hey yall forgot Miss Darcy



How can we when people like you keep reminding us?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

CAMO84 said:


> hey yall forgot Miss Darcy



It is a funnier thread if you read the whole thing!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 5, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Daisy, don't feel bad.  It come and goes in circles. Apparently MCBUCK has abandoned me and LizellaFella is the only fan I have left.



actually, ma'am, I'm moderately fond of you myself.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> It is a funnier thread if you read the whole thing!



Tell him, killer!


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2007)

priveye said:


> I am your fattest fan!!!



I thought that tater wasn't all it was cracked up to be?


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> M'am, you are obviously an excellent judge of character.


HAHA! Thanks darlin'!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> HAHA! Thanks darlin'!



Man, I thought you guys scared her off!

Thanks for coming back!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I thought that tater wasn't all it was cracked up to be?



It wasnt,But you aint seen her Tackle Box


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Man, I thought you guys scared her off!
> 
> Thanks for coming back!


Not at all!!   

You're welcome!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2007)

priveye said:


> It wasnt,But you aint seen her Tackle Box



Never judge a woman by her tater. 
Wait till you get a view of her fishing gear before forming a final opinion.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Never judge a woman by her tater.
> Wait till you get a view of her fishing gear before forming a final opinion.



When are we going fishin'?  

Pssst...don't tell anyone though OK?  I don't want to start any rumors


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> When are we going fishin'?
> 
> Pssst...don't tell anyone though OK?  I don't want to start any rumors



How could I start any rumors? 
























 Your PM box is full.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> How could I start any rumors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I emptied it


----------



## robs girl (Dec 5, 2007)

I like Hevishot avatar myself. But I don't recall anyone saying to me they just wanted to be friends. I mean when your talking about men they always want something else. That's what makes them men and so much fun.


----------



## robs girl (Dec 5, 2007)

Gotta give it to Daisy though at least she had enough insight to know where to post to find the men and enough insight to know real men know how to hunt and fish.


----------



## robs girl (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Dutchmen for the recognition and of course my sweetheart Deerfu39.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

robs girl said:


> I like Hevishot avatar myself. But I don't recall anyone saying to me they just wanted to be friends. I mean when your talking about men they always want something else. That's what makes them men and so much fun.




Hello new winner

Ya gotta change your name though.  Spread your wings a little...Rob sounds insecure.. Don't you have a name?

O, yeah, we need new pics....your avatar is really blurry... I have a really old monitor and it's hard to see.


----------



## robs girl (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes. My name is Debbie.


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Hello new winner
> 
> Ya gotta change your name though.  Spread your wings a little...Rob sounds insecure.. Don't you have a name?
> 
> O, yeah, we need new pics....your avatar is really blurry... I have a really old monitor and it's hard to see.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Resica said:


>




I got your back, you watch mine...


----------



## robs girl (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice try dawg2. I know your game. lol


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

robs girl said:


> Yes. My name is Debbie.


I knew you had a name, no lady has a first name of Rob  Your pic is really blurry I'm getting a migraine, do you have a better one?


----------



## HGM (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread is a trip... But, I'm still torn..... We need more pics of all the WOW... The grainy cel phone pics need to go. They give you a hint of something good, but hevi's mullet character might even look pretty good on a cel phone... We've got some good potential here, but we also need proof they arent the pictures that come with a new wallet..


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2007)

robs girl said:


> Nice try dawg2. I know your game. lol



That ain't a game,that was an honest question fron Dawg2.


----------



## LadyGunner (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL  this thread is funny

I'd vote for BettyBoop


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

HGM said:


> ... The grainy cel phone pics need to go. They give you a hint of something good, but...


...you should let your beauty shine.  Unless of course Rob's keeping you hidden. 



robs girl said:


> Nice try dawg2. I know everyone wants to see how beautiful I am but Rob will get really jealous. lol



I'm serious as a heart attack I don't play...


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks like you have a wonderful glow,but it is indeed very difficult to tell in that pic.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Resica said:


> It looks like you have a wonderful glow,but it is indeed very difficult to tell in that pic.




Wow, I thought it was just my monitor


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 5, 2007)

We gotta keep this up!


----------



## HGM (Dec 5, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> We gotta keep this up!



Dont think that will be a problem with this crowd...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> We gotta keep this up!



See, a confident women, so assertive.  Your picture is so clear, so NUMBER 1!  Surely Rob's Girl can't beat you out of the top slot!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks like Woody is going to have to put in a "Singles" or "Flirting" room for all you guys  
.....get a room!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

TurkeyManiac said:


> It looks like Woody is going to have to put in a "Singles" or "Flirting" room for all you guys
> .....get a room!



I see you looking! You're a fine one to talk Mr. Noshirt avatar


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 5, 2007)

Yea, yea, you're right...point taken 
In my defense my handle does say "Maniac" though.  Gotta try and look the part.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Yea, yea, you're right...point taken
> In my defense my handle does say "Manic" though.  Gotta try and look the part.



If we play it right, we can get some more pics of some WOW's!


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I see you looking! You're a fine one to talk Mr. Noshirt avatar



Priceless


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> See, a confident women, so assertive.  Your picture is so clear, so NUMBER 1!  Surely Rob's Girl can't beat you out of the top slot!


*YYYEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!*

Chalk 'em up on the board for me!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2007)

I gotta feelin it's gonna be another interesting day...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I gotta feelin it's gonna be another interesting day...



It has the makings of one.......


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Day #2


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 6, 2007)

Sure are alot of words on these pages and alot less pictures......


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Day #2



AT least everybody is playing nice and we have not been locked like DD's Thread.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats what friends are for


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

hahaha how did daisyduke get changed to  double D lol


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> hahaha how did daisyduke get changed to  double D lol



It's easier to type


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Up north these sort of "things" happen when "Cabin Fever" has caused the folks to start to go a little stir-crazy.
> 
> Whats y'all  excuse?
> 
> Mike



i think its called "begging for attention"....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Up north these sort of "things" happen when "Cabin Fever" has caused the folks to start to go a little stir-crazy.
> 
> Whats y'all  excuse?
> 
> Mike



NO deer in the freezer!!!  yet...I saw 5 Does in my pasture yesterday!!! AT 10:30 PM


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Dont know where the double came from.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Dont know where the double came from.



2 D's = double D


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> 2 D's = double D



NO....




I gotta double check


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

balvarik said:


> No deer yet?
> Only buck in the cutting room was taken with a Tahoe this year for us!
> 
> No plowing snow-snowblowing-shoveking today for me!
> ...




Cut a hole in the ice first, it's a lot easier.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

shirtless and shotgun toting spells normal for me...if you want to look like a maniac, try wearing a mask...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> NO....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm hmmm


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> mmm hmmm



Your thread got locked yesterday

I think it made a record in postings and views!


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

yall posted more than i did and it got locked before i got back to reply. should there be a part 2 lol jk


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Your thread got locked yesterday
> 
> I think it made a record in postings and views!



i didnt know everyone would reply to it. that cool i recon


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> yall posted more than i did and it got locked before i got back to reply. should there be a part 2 lol jk



Go for it.  Maybe people will be nice this time


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds like trouble


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Go for it.  Maybe people will be nice this time



i would but JT wouldnt like it


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> i would but JT wouldnt like it



It is not your fault.  You can still start threads.  Just don't start the same "topic."


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> It is not your fault.  You can still start threads.  Just don't start the same "topic."



seems every thread i make gets alot of hits i guess im not allowed to get more than a few replies.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I see you looking! You're a fine one to talk Mr. Noshirt avatar



jealousy is a stinky cologne    

leave the guy alone


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> jealousy is a stinky cologne
> 
> leave the guy alone



It really does smell good, see, smell


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> It really does smell good, see, smell



lol


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

somebody...anybody....


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> somebody...anybody....



anyone what


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

sorry, i was working on a clever new definition of ADD... instead of attention deficit disorder  

how about _attention deficient disorder_


*att·en·tion de·fi·cient 
   1. Inadequate in amount or degree; insufficient attention
   2. Needing of constant approval or acceptance


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> sorry, i was working on a clever new definition of ADD... instead of attention deficit disorder
> 
> how about _attention deficient disorder_
> 
> ...



whos the definition for


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> whos the definition for



HERSELF!

She is self-diagnosing and reaching out for help


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

yep


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> HERSELF!
> 
> She is self-diagnosing and reaching out for help



uhhhh hahahaha sorry had to laugh at that one


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

MISS DARCY: Why did you go and change your Avatar?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

ahh why not?


----------



## pbradley (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> HERSELF!
> 
> She is self-diagnosing and reaching out for help



should we offer her the 12-step program?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

pbradley said:


> should we offer her the 12-step program?



hey i show up here for the first time in weeks.. and i'm the one getting accused  

where is fulldraw, i bet this is bringing back memories!    


can yall believe i've been here for more than 2 years?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> can yall believe i've been here for more than 2 years?



I did not know they kept people in padded rooms that long


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I did not know they kept people in padded rooms that long



watch it fella, you're treading on thin ice.... you obviously don't know who i am.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats MISS to you.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> watch it fella, you're treading on thin ice.... you obviously don't know who i am.



Just let me know when you get of your room so I don't come out of mine.  This padding is so comfy.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Thats MISS to you.



yeah, you got it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> watch it fella, you're treading on thin ice.... you obviously don't know who i am.



Her dawg does bite...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> yeah, you got it.



ALRIGHT, I fixed it!!!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> watch it fella, you're treading on thin ice.... you obviously don't know who i am.



Dawg2, be afraid...be VERY afraid.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

pbradley said:


> Dawg2, be afraid...be VERY afraid.



I ain't skeerd a nuffin.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

pbradley said:


> Dawg2, be afraid...be VERY afraid.



 

PB has seen the wrath.... take heed.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I ain't skeerd a nuffin.



once bitten twice shy...comes to mind..

this muffin aint a nuffin ...


----------



## pbradley (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> PB has seen the wrath.... take heed.



yessir!  Next thing you know, she's wanting sapphires and you gotta pay up.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

pbradley said:


> yessir!  Next thing you know, she's wanting sapphires and you gotta pay up.



What's a sapphire?  Is it like a forest fire?


----------



## LJay (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't be messin' with Darcy.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

LJay said:


> Don't be messin' with Darcy.



See...the big dawgs always come a barking....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> ahh why not?


  just put the boots on the dog!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

LJay said:


> Don't be messin' with Darcy.






FX Jenkins said:


> See...the big dawgs always come a barking....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> See...the big dawgs always come a barking....



I like Miss Darcy


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think daisy has the best one............


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I like Miss Darcy



Suck up..


----------



## pbradley (Dec 6, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Suck up..



he's a Fast learner


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2007)

pbradley said:


> he's a Fast learner



True..


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Suck up..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

Here you go everybody..









But don't all mark it at once...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Here you go everybody..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

nice


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Resica (Dec 6, 2007)

Where's outdoorgirl?bet she has pics.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Resica said:


> Where's outdoorgirl?bet she has pics.



Nah.  She's probably a guy.


----------



## Resica (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Nah.  She's probably a guy.



Yea Dawg,I bet your right,good call.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

nope, i met her!


----------



## Resica (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> nope, i met her!



Any photographic evidence?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

actually yes, in a thread from a lunch we both went to last year.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> actually yes, in a thread from a lunch we both went to last year.



We don't even know for sure that you aren't a guy...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

minus the fact that i have met several members here, right?


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you have to be a female type to compete?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> We don't even know for sure that you aren't a guy...



p.s. i'm not even sure you ARE a guy ... you like to gossip and you're kinda catty... "meow, hiss, hiss"


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Any crossdressers?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Any crossdressers?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> p.s. i'm not even sure you ARE a guy ... you like to gossip and you're kinda catty... "meow, hiss, hiss"



People on here have met me


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Any crossdressers?



Hey....you said that OUT LOUD


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

Darcy said:


> p.s. i'm not even sure you ARE a guy ... you like to gossip and you're kinda catty... "meow, hiss, hiss"



Actually...



dawg2 said:


> I M A wHooters girl


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Actually...



Ya know, That is the 2nd time...

I was looking at your avatar.  Since you are on Brokeback Mountain I figured you must be watching your cowboy ride off in the sunset..you ain't fooling anyone...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Ya know, That is the 2nd time...






don't be starrin at my avatar now..




Ya'll have fun..I need to go home and start some trouble...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> don't be starrin at my avatar now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't leave now....he's coming back!!!!

I'm a who?


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 6, 2007)

What happened to the two avitars yall started with.This has gotten way out of hand.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Dec 6, 2007)

*I'll keep mine*

as the rest of the world starts to forget..............


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> What happened to the two avitars yall started with.This has gotten way out of hand.



Yeah, how come Roxanne hasn't jumped in here yet?


----------



## hambone44 (Dec 6, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> dang i see how it is



don't worry, you have my vote fer sure!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 6, 2007)

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT!

Enough of this squabbling.  You can't just "vote" ok?

You can't just say "this one is better than that one".

There is only one way to settle who has the best avatar.





Jello Wrasslin.

Ok Coondingy (Darcy), you and the rest of the girls get in there and wrassle it out.  It is southern, it is redneck and it is fun to watch.  That should be a fair way to take the title.

Somebody get some green Jello and a tarp.  This should be good.  

MBD


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT!
> 
> Enough of this squabbling.  You can't just "vote" ok?
> 
> ...



I wanna wrestle too


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are crazy!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 6, 2007)

Well Dawg, I don't wan't anybody showing up at my door from the ACLU or anything, so you better git your bikini on and get in that jello boy!

MBD


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> Well Dawg, I don't wan't anybody showing up at my door from the ACLU or anything, so you better git your bikini on and get in that jello boy!
> 
> MBD


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 6, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Any crossdressers?



ewwww what man in his right man would ever dress up like a woman?


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 6, 2007)

A nice A cup and a bannana hammock, and you can wrassle too!

MBD


----------



## HGM (Dec 6, 2007)

You know in Florida, it's settled in a Cabbage Patch....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Y'all didn't cross the line, you created a whole new zipcode!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 6, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT!
> 
> Enough of this squabbling.  You can't just "vote" ok?
> 
> ...





Silentbutdeadly!  where have you been?! I've missed you!


----------



## starbaby (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are crazy! LOL


----------



## Resica (Dec 6, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You guys are crazy! LOL


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 6, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You guys are crazy! LOL




Do I sense a new hat in the ring???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Do I sense a new hat in the ring???



Hard to tell. That's a little bitty picture....


----------



## HGM (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Hard to tell. That's a little bitty picture....



Yea, it appears to be a nice looking postage stamp...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

HGM said:


> Yea, it appears to be a nice looking postage stamp...



...and more expensive than 41 cents...


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 7, 2007)

Heya Coondingy.  I feel like we are ships passing in the night.  Everytime I am on, you are not, and vicey versey.

Drop a pm!

MBD


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Hard to tell. That's a little bitty picture....



Yeah it is way too small...that is probably a guy too...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Yeah it is way too small...that is probably a guy too...



Definetly have to have more evidence...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Definetly have to have more evidence...



yeah, would hate to make a mistake like that...


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 7, 2007)

need an explode view?


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

we are girls guys get it thru your hollow heads lol


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 7, 2007)

shes graced us with her presence again


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

still expensive no matter how you look at it.  The only thing different from you all and a postage stamp is at least I can send a postage stamp on it's way at any time without having to just be friends.

Sorry Double D had to throw that in there.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> still expensive no matter how you look at it.  The only thing different from you all and a postage stamp is at least I can send a postage stamp on it's way at any time without having to just be friends.
> 
> Sorry Double D had to throw that in there.



Try putting a stamp on a woman... they won't leave like the mail does...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> shes graced us with her presence again



hahaha yea sure did


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> still expensive no matter how you look at it.  The only thing different from you all and a postage stamp is at least I can send a postage stamp on it's way at any time without having to just be friends.
> 
> Sorry Double D had to throw that in there.



mmm hhhmmm sure ya did. i think im more valuable than a stamp.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Try putting a stamp on a woman... they won't leave like the mail does...



your askin for trouble you ask from who???? well.......... from ME


----------



## ajordan (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the exspensive part goes with all of em..everyone just need an over weight one with chin hair and cooks real good. Except me...............lol


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> your askin for trouble you ask from who???? well.......... from ME



I would never do that to you!


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I would never do that to you!



mmm hmmm sure you wouldnt


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Try putting a stamp on a woman... they won't leave like the mail does...



Thats a good one .


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> Thats a good one .



hey you watch it too. jk


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Try putting a stamp on a woman... they won't leave like the mail does...




By the looks of these ladies avatars you could stick a stamp on them and send em' my way if you want.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> By the looks of these ladies avatars you could stick a stamp on them and send em' my way if you want.



haha now thats a good'en


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats all the commotion about?


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am trying to figure out a way to get a stamp on Double D and get her down in Florida!!!


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 7, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> haha now thats a good'en



Yeah  that was a good un lol


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> I am trying to figure out a way to get a stamp on Double D and get her down in Florida!!!



hahaha cute


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> I am trying to figure out a way to get a stamp on Double D and get her down in Florida!!!




HAHA- I hear ya!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> By the looks of these ladies avatars you could stick a stamp on them and send em' my way if you want.



Be careful, you might be shipping a MAN


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> Whats all the commotion about?



Just a bunch of blah blah blah blah, from a bunch of hollow heads....


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Be careful, you might be shipping a MAN



am i gonna have to meet ya to show ya im a gal or what cause as many pics i put on here your not gonna believe me


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Be careful, you might be shipping a MAN


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Just a bunch of blah blah blah blah, from a bunch of hollow heads....



hahahaha thats funny tooo yall know im joking dont ya


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Be careful, you might be shipping a MAN



Yeah  we dont have any proof that daisyduke is a guy or not ???


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

the only woodys member ive met was trentb and of course josh but if ya dont believe me whatever i know what i am and im a GIRL!!!GIRL!!!GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

fortunately for y'all, the rest of us ladies like to refer to ourselves as "women"


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


> fortunately for y'all, the rest of us ladies like to refer to ourselves as "women"



well ima women i didnt feel like wastin 5 seconds of my life typing it out


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> the only woodys member ive met was trentb and of course josh but if ya dont believe me whatever i know what i am and im a GIRL!!!GIRL!!!GIRL!!!!!!!!



You keep talking about "Josh" does he even post on here??


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


> fortunately for y'all, the rest of us ladies like to refer to ourselves as "women"



I did say women:



dawg2 said:


> Try putting a stamp on a woman... they won't leave like the mail does...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> You keep talking about "Josh" does he even post on here??



well he is my ex he doesnt post in here only on swaping things


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody want to try these on?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I did say women:


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> well he is my ex he doesnt post in here only on swaping things



ever elusive...using a reference that nobody knows...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 7, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> well ima women i didnt feel like wastin 5 seconds of my life typing it out



I could comment, but I'd get this therad deleted in about 30 seconds...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I could comment, but I'd get this therad deleted in about 30 seconds...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I could comment, but I'd get this therad deleted in about 30 seconds...



  Don't get this locked!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I could comment, but I'd get this therad deleted in about 30 seconds...




Yeah, don't get this one locked.  Usually the threads are so serious on this board it is nice to have one that is just fun for a change!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't worry guys, I won't type what I was thinking.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 7, 2007)

ONLY PEKRWUDS GET THESE KIND OF THREADS LOCKED.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Don't worry guys, I won't type what I was thinking.



I know what you were thinking


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Don't worry guys, I won't type what I was thinking.



But you're so good at it....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

welcome back "Miss Darcy" thread!  Where is ol' Toliver anyway?!


----------



## starbaby (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Yeah it is way too small...that is probably a guy too...



You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?


----------



## ajordan (Dec 7, 2007)

I never doubted you were a Lady...and a purdy one too.


----------



## Resica (Dec 7, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?




It doesn't,but for certain verification a few more might be required.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

conveniently, a second post


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Resica said:


> It doesn't,but for certain verification a few more might be required.



Yeah... it's really hard to tell


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 7, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?



Far from it.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


> conveniently, a second post


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?




Well I'll say this much, if you are a guy you are about the prettiest one I have ever seen!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?



PHOTOSHOP!!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> PHOTOSHOP!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


>


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


>



OMG.... Its JDG!!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

boy do i love google!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Anybody want to try these on?


do you have those in a 14?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

priveye said:


> do you have those in a 14?



I was wondering why he had those in the first place.....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I was wondering why he had those in the first place.....




Shhhhh i was baiting him in...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

thats awkward....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


>



I do like the Billy Ray Cyrus hair though.....


----------



## pbradley (Dec 7, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?



so, how many PMs have you gotten since that picture went up?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 7, 2007)

Business on top and fun in the back!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

hook, line, and sinker!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

pbradley said:


> so, how many PMs have you gotten since that picture went up?



Lets just ask Muddyfoots.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

Resica said:


> It doesn't,but for certain verification a few more might be required.



Agreed 



fulldraw74 said:


> PHOTOSHOP!!!!



Quite possibly..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Lets just ask Muddyfoots.......



Hey, I'm happily restrained  from sniffin around.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Hey, I'm happily restrained  from sniffin around.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

starbaby said:


> You silly guys like to pick dont you.  Does this look like a guy?




How many people tell you that you look like that girl on "That 70's Show".


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 7, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> Well Dawg, I don't wan't anybody showing up at my door from the ACLU or anything, so you better git your bikini on and get in that jello boy!
> 
> MBD


Will CAMO bikini's do just fine?!?!  WOOHOO!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Will CAMO bikini's do just fine?!?!  WOOHOO!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Will CAMO bikini's do just fine?!?!  WOOHOO!



You gonna bring seminole hunter out of hiding for sure with that comment......


----------



## Resica (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Will CAMO bikini's do just fine?!?!  WOOHOO!




I think they may work,at least a good start.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz .... somebody adjust the drag on that line ...


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> You gonna bring seminole hunter out of hiding for sure with that comment......


Let's see how many we can get back from hiding!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

refer to post #186.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Let's see how many we can get back from hiding!!


Blondie, glad to see you representing the MACtown.


----------



## How2fish (Dec 7, 2007)

This the thread that would not die..lol...it would seem a lot of the guys here HAVE BEEN IN THE WOODS TOO LONG......its amazing its lasted this long without going over the top..didn't know this many folks could play nice for this amount of time....its downright refreshing !!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah, what a week for JT to go out of town...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

Its the holiday season that brings out the best in all of us...thread like this would never make 2 pages in Feb...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie, you are killin me.

MBD


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Its the holiday season that brings out the best in all of us...thread like this would never make 2 pages in Feb...



2 posts in July....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> Blondie, you are killin me.
> 
> MBD



oh come on now ... weren't you just talkin about the little bowdeadly's and the Mrs. ?? 





"when the wife is away .... "


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

priveye said:


> do you have those in a 14?



I can get them for you in 14, they have them on QVC


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I was wondering why he had those in the first place.....





dawg2 said:


> Try putting a stamp on a woman... they won't leave like the mail does...



SO I figured I could just get them the shoes with stamps already on them!


----------



## rucky1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*???*

Bunch of predators !!


----------



## How2fish (Dec 7, 2007)

rucky1 said:


> Bunch of predators !!




rucky its getting hard to tell the predators from the prey


----------



## Darcy (Dec 7, 2007)

most of the "prey" seems to take part in baiting.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2007)

rucky1 said:


> Bunch of predators !!



Adding your name to the list, huh?


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 7, 2007)

Those shoes might fit DAISY DUKE.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Darcy said:


> most of the "prey" seems to take part in baiting.



Looks like the mice are hunting the cats!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like the mice are hunting the cats!





its the Rats that are hunting the Cats..


where is my pipe?


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 7, 2007)

Married or no, camo bikinis are hot.  Just a fact.  Especially covered in green jello.

MBD


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> its the Rats that are hunting the Cats..
> 
> 
> where is my pipe?



More fun with a golf club!

FORE!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 7, 2007)

Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!


That's gonna look real sharp,huh.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!



Let's clarify.  You lost it and found it there or that is where you originally bought it?


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!



Thats where I bought mine too!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 7, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!





can't....breathe.  brain....shutting down.  Oh Lord, the mental pictures!  He'p me, he'p me!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 7, 2007)

Dang it, yall don't just stand there, somebody get the crash cart, Pbradley is goin down.....

Looks like a Blonde in Bikini fantasy overdose....

Get him three cold beers, direct injection with the funnel.

Get a picture of Hillary Clinton, that should really cool him down...

Breathe brother, breathe.

MBD


----------



## HGM (Dec 7, 2007)

Man, its hard to keep up with this one when you have to work for a living.... It takes me 30min to catch up to the days events and see what I missed..... 

So, I'm having trouble picturing that bikini Blondie.... You might have to come up with a picture to clarify what it looks like...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

HGM said:


> So, I'm having trouble picturing that bikini Blondie.... You might have to come up with a picture to clarify what it looks like...


----------



## pbradley (Dec 7, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> Get a picture of Hillary Clinton, that should really cool him down...
> 
> Breathe brother, breathe.
> 
> MBD



Hillary Clinton ! Do not resuscitate! 



Good grief man, what's wrong with you?  Next thing I know, you'll be coming at me with a loaded Janet Reno!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mrbowdeadly said:


> Dang it, yall don't just stand there, somebody get the crash cart, Pbradley is goin down.....
> 
> Looks like a Blonde in Bikini fantasy overdose....
> 
> ...




Hillary Clinton!!!  I thought you were trying to bring him back not pull the plug!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

pbradley said:


> Hillary Clinton ! Do not resuscitate!
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief man, what's wrong with you?  Next thing I know, you'll be coming at me with a loaded Janet Reno!



I am not sure what a "loaded Janet Reno" is but I think I am having a seizure...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 7, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> the only woodys member ive met was trentb and of course josh but if ya dont believe me whatever i know what i am and im a GIRL!!!GIRL!!!GIRL!!!!!!!!



Actually U met me and my son once when we came down to Newnam to look at the Hyundai Elantra ya's was selling.     the one with the cracked windshield and the seats that laid down to the back seat!  How could ya drive that car like that?


----------



## starbaby (Dec 7, 2007)

pbradley said:


> so, how many PMs have you gotten since that picture went up?



Not many, maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## starbaby (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> How many people tell you that you look like that girl on "That 70's Show".



Really? You think so?? No one has ever told me that!


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Dec 8, 2007)

I gotta throw a vote in there for the avatar formerly known as Her1911's; there's something hot about a woman wuth a 45 in her hand--that is unless it's pointed at you!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!



Thanks.  I got the one in hot pink camo a couple of years ago.

Also, I got this set of scrubs a few weeks ago from www.tafford.com for any of you who want your ladies to be able to go from work to the woods without having to stop.   (Sorry for the pic quality)


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 8, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Really? You think so?? No one has ever told me that!




In that picture you put up you look exactly like her!  Can't believe you have only gotten a couple of pm's, do you want one more!!!  :


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks.  I got the one in hot pink camo a couple of years ago.
> 
> Also, I got this set of scrubs a few weeks ago from www.tafford.com for any of you who want your ladies to be able to go from work to the woods without having to stop.   (Sorry for the pic quality)




I can tell you right now ladies, that right there is HOT!!!! to men like me!!!  You can move up the sexy chain real fast with that kinda of attitude right there.  Just thinkin' about going to the woods from work is just plain sexy!!!  Turtlebug, that is why everyone on this board loves ya', you set the standard darling!!!


----------



## HGM (Dec 8, 2007)

OK, so in another thread, I picked on folks who wear camo all the time......... I'll take part of that back... Its hot for a woman like we have here to wear it whenever she pleases... Now, for a guy to wear it as a "dress up" Sunday go to meeting outfit, I'm still not with it.. Still curious to see what these things you call "bikini's" look like though, still cant visualize it.. Are they like a burlap sack?

Starbaby, yes, you definitly like here in these pictures.. Not a bad thing at all..
Check it out...
Jackie


----------



## Buck (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks.  I got the one in hot pink camo a couple of years ago.
> 
> Also, I got this set of scrubs a few weeks ago from www.tafford.com for any of you who want your ladies to be able to go from work to the woods without having to stop.   (Sorry for the pic quality)



Oh man, Christmas present!!!  I need to get my wife some camo scrubs to wear to work...  Thanks TB!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Christmas Oooooooooh!*

Oh, I so scored these for her Christmas!  

Thanks a bunch TB!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2007)

HGM said:


> I'm still not with it.. Still curious to see what these things you call "bikini's" look like though, still cant visualize it..



Okay, here's a pic of the one I have, although not on me, but on the mannequin.


----------



## HGM (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, here's a pic of the one I have, although not on me, but on the mannequin.



 OK, so your smarter than the average bear....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 8, 2007)

If you're looking for Christmas gift idea's, try HMC for these...notice the pink tote bag with the deer tattoo inside, they had 2 styles at the Expo, but only one online.


----------



## LJay (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomboy Boots said:


> If you're looking for Christmas gift idea's, try HMC for these...notice the pink tote bag with the deer tattoo inside, they had 2 styles at the Expo, but only one online.



OMG!!!!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 8, 2007)

Holee molee!! Forget the tote!!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gonna be tough for Santa to bring those down the chimney this year!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Ok I looked!*

The title says it all!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Gonna be tough for Santa to bring those down the chimney this year!




Let's just hope Santa doesn't show up in my living room WEARING THEM!!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Let's just hope Santa doesn't show up in my living room WEARING THEM!!!!



If he does post pictures for the guys please


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks.  I got the one in hot pink camo a couple of years ago.
> 
> Also, I got this set of scrubs a few weeks ago from www.tafford.com for any of you who want your ladies to be able to go from work to the woods without having to stop.   (Sorry for the pic quality)




See, another one of those blurry, hard-to-tell if it's a guy or not, camera phone pics...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> See, another one of those blurry, hard-to-tell if it's a guy or not, camera phone pics...


----------



## Resica (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


>



come on.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 8, 2007)

turtlebug said:


>




A couple of clearer pics might convince me...


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know you are all trying real hard guys and believe me no one appreciates it more than I, but that being said I have seen turtlebug live and in person and I can state to you that she is all 100% woman!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 9, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> See, another one of those blurry, hard-to-tell if it's a guy or not, camera phone pics...



lets see how do i say this in a plutonic we are both married kinda way?

T-bug is alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll woman!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwwww!!!  Thanks Shdw and Priveye.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome scrubs, Tbug!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*U Wood...*



Jim Thompson said:


> I tend to like my current one



U Wood...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 9, 2007)

Tomboy Boots said:


> If you're looking for Christmas gift idea's, try HMC for these...notice the pink tote bag with the deer tattoo inside, they had 2 styles at the Expo, but only one online.




I'm thinking if I had these on in the stand and killed a big buck would I get any flack when I got back to camp?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2007)

I had the priveledge to meet Miss T-Bug and her fine Family a few weeks ago, and can say, that she is a gracious Classic Southern Belle. I`ve also met Miss Sue, and a few other Ladies that are members of the board. Y`all doubters treat em with the respect they deserve, they`re fine folks!  

I`m not sure I`d want to get in a fishin` competition with T-Bug, or a deer huntin` competition with Tomboy Boots! I just might end up losin` my hat!

To you Ladies


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 9, 2007)

Nick, you're just too nice! 

(Oh wait, I'm sorry, I had promised not to say that on a public forum again didn't I? )

And Nick is right, Ms. Sue is a wonderful lady as well, I'm having lunch with her next weekend and then Tomboy Boots the following Monday and in January, I get to meet Nick's beautiful Bride at the festival!  

We're forming gang, sit back and wait on the revolution!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 9, 2007)

If you all are planning any take overs then let me give you my address!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2007)

priveye said:


> lets see how do i say this in a plutonic we are both married kinda way?
> 
> T-bug is alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll woman!!!!



I don't doubt that one bit.just havin a little fun.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Resica said:


> I don't doubt that one bit.just havin a little fun.



Just ribbin' on folks


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 9, 2007)

It's all good!!  Speakin of pics though, how come Roxanne ain't jumped into this thread anyway?  Does she not post any longer or has no one gotten a hold of her to tell her she needs to be representing!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 9, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> I am trying to figure out a way to get a stamp on Double D and get her down in Florida!!!



I'll be more than happy to pay that postage as long as you don't have internet access!


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll be more than happy to pay that postage as long as you don't have internet access!



yow.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 10, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Ladies =  If you're interested, I found my camo bikini at the Jeff Foxworthy store at Tanger Outlet (Locust Grove, GA).  They're outlined in hot pink string.  Very cute!!



i got one from there too. twins lol


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> i got one from there too. twins lol



sure ya do.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

exactly!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL at this being the thread that wont die!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 10, 2007)

what I've seen, there's alot nice avatars


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

CHITOWN said:


> what I've seen, there's alot nice avatars



then you never saw when the board went through its "clown" phase, did you?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> then you never saw when the board went through its "clown" phase, did you?



Did that phase end?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> then you never saw when the board went through its "clown" phase, did you?



Those were the good 'ol days...


----------



## COYOTE X (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW!.....Difficult to decide guys, they are all so Gorgeous. Roxxanne is missing, she should bless us with her photo as well...........COYOTE X


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 10, 2007)

I've lost track, is there more than one Roxanne on board?


----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> then you never saw when the board went through its "clown" phase, did you?



I saw them,...those were scary!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 10, 2007)

CHITOWN said:


> I saw them,...those were scary!



Lurkin back then, huh?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 10, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Lurkin back then, huh?



appears so dont it.....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Lurkin back then, huh?



cyberstalker....


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Lurkin back then, huh?



can you blame him?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> then you never saw when the board went through its "clown" phase, did you?



your black knight is almost as bad as the clowns!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> your black knight is almost as bad as the clowns!



NONE SHALL PASS!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

i like the :

"what is your name?" 
"what is your quest?" 
"what is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?" 

part a little bit better


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> i like the :
> 
> "what is your name?"
> "what is your quest?"
> ...



What do you mean?  European or African swallow?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

how did you know so much about swallows? "You have to know those kinds of things when you're king."

  

or "run away! run away! run away!"


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Let me go back and face the peril
No, it's too perilous


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

i wonder how many are confused about our conversation


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

I like the bridge crossing where he loses every extremity.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> i wonder how many are confused about our conversation



i am!

"Brother Menard has the Holy Hand Grenade!"


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

she's a witch! she's a witch! 


"so logically... if she weighs the same as a duck, she is made of wood, 'therefore,' she is a witch!"

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrzMhU_4m-g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrzMhU_4m-g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I like the bridge crossing where he loses every extremity.



you mean the duel with the Black Knight at the bridge?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/leEsz9ci5XE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/leEsz9ci5XE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

copy cat!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> "so logically... if she weighs the same as a duck, she is made of wood, 'therefore,' she is a witch!"




"this is a fair court"


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

thats the wrong one anyway


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> copy cat!



as my old psychology prof used to say, "Learning has occurred."


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> thats the wrong one anyway



just a different take on an epic battle between good and evil is all.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> as my old psychology prof used to say, "Learning has occurred."



whatever...!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

here at Castle Anthrax we have but one punishment for those that set light to the Grail shaped beacon.


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> just a different take on an epic battle between good and evil is all.


your avatar is a knight?I thought it was a bottle of shoe polish.sorry


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Resica said:


> your avatar is a knight?I thought it was a bottle of shoe polish.sorry



so, I'm guessing you're not a big Monty Python fan?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> you mean the duel with the Black Knight at the bridge?



Yes.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Resica said:


> your avatar is a knight?I thought it was a bottle of shoe polish.sorry


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Yes.  It was pretty funny.



do you like the new version any better?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> do you like the new version any better?



I like the "original" but that was a good twist.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 10, 2007)

Common!!  Let's get back to the pretty ladies!!!  Enough of the Black Knight!  He always loses in the end anyway!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2007)

uh-oh.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> shdw, here's a redhead for ya:



Your bring her to the joust and you might win!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

watch it now... word on the street is that mr. thompson is back in town


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> watch it now... word on the street is that mr. thompson is back in town



why? She ain't nekkid or nothin'.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> here at Castle Anthrax we have but one punishment for those that set light to the Grail shaped beacon.



Oh, wicked, bad, naughty, evil Zoot!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> why? She ain't nekkid or nothin'.



notice the


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> notice the



sure I did; that just means that you've logged on and are giving me a hard time again.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

haha, in which thread


----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 10, 2007)

............thats a nice truck,...or car,....or whatever she's climbing into


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> haha, in which thread



I won't forget that "old" crack you made...."I'll get you, my pretty - and your little dog, too."


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

CHITOWN said:


> ............thats a nice truck,...or car,....or whatever she's climbing into



heeeyyyyy...there is a vehicle of some sort in that photo.

I love Nikki Cox.  She was a hoot in Unhappily Ever After.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

pbradley said:


> I won't forget that "old" crack you made...."I'll get you, my pretty - and your little dog, too."



my my... i have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone else notice Ms Darcy new avatar seems she likes to play in the mud do you suppose she use to be a "MUD WRESTLER?"


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

oh come on now... you ain't guna lump me in with the other attention seekers Mr. LML

the fact that i actually take part in the outdoors rather than just talkin' about it (some don't even do that!) puts me a notch above the rest, now don't it...


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone else notice Ms Darcy new avatar seems she likes to play in the mud do you suppose she use to be a "MUD WRESTLER?"



maybe she's planning on being one in the future.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

besides that, i'm stubborn, and when i said i wanted to go fishing yesterday, i meant it. even if the lake was down a good 10 feet or more!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> oh come on now... you ain't guna lump me in with the other attention seekers Mr. LML
> 
> the fact that i actually take part in the outdoors rather than just talkin' about it (some don't even do that!) puts me a notch above the rest, now don't it...



Come now, gentlemen, MISS Darcy is accustomed to being placed on a pedestal around here.  One must treat her appropriately.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> besides that, i'm stubborn, and when i said i wanted to go fishing yesterday, i meant it. even if the lake was down a good 10 feet or more!



PM me next time and I'll take you for a boat ride.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> oh come on now... you ain't guna lump me in with the other attention seekers Mr. LML
> 
> the fact that i actually take part in the outdoors rather than just talkin' about it (some don't even do that!) puts me a notch above the rest, now don't it...



Mam I wouldn't lump you in with anyone but the original question was "Best lookin avatar" and next to my sweety wearin my waders you're runnin a good second


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Resica said:


> uh-oh.





I ain't quotin' him, only have one cheek left


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2007)

60Grit said:


> How bout a redhead for an avatar???
> 
> Gotta love them local weather women.... even if they were originally from Canada.



Hey, is that Dagmar?  My mom wants me to marry her.  heck, I want me to marry her!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> oh come on now... you ain't guna lump me in with the other attention seekers Mr. LML


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mam I wouldn't lump you in with anyone but the original question was "Best lookin avatar" and next to my sweety wearin my waders you're runnin a good second





  you're making her haul the decoys!! thats not nice!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

243Savage said:


>



thanks  i knew i could count on you


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 10, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone else notice Ms Darcy new avatar seems she likes to play in the mud do you suppose she use to be a "MUD WRESTLER?"



Whole lotta mud, alot less wrestlin'


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I ain't quotin' him, only have one cheek left


smart move dawg.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 10, 2007)

I think we'll see the pic in darcy's avatar in an upcoming Cabela's or Bass pro catalogue.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

Darcy said:


> you're making her haul the decoys!! thats not nice!
> 
> i got one of those kinda photos too  but ya know, getting up at 5am and into a swamp doesn't produce the best pictures
> 
> quack! quack! BOOM!





Yes mam I do make her work


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

But hey the nice guy i am when she works goodin hard I'll let her take a little nap


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes mam I do make her work



   boy do i wish i could call her and tell on you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Tell her LML, she might be disappointed in the direction that phone call takes............



Well she can't have personal phone calls at work or have her cell on then when she gets home she won't have time to talk dinner need fixin and dishes and clothes need washin the dog and cat have to be takin care of. The turkeys need a new bag of feed spread out. That ought to keep her busy till at least midnight


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

All kiddin aside Ms. Darcy she's the BEST thing that's happened to me in a long long time. I'd be hard pressed to trade her in 

Oh and no feed for them dang yard birds they just like me and hang around so they can have their picture takin and then posted on Woodys to drive a few folks here nuts


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2007)

If you think button head bucks eat a lot them yard birds would eat ya straight to the poor house  they tell all their buds no secerts amonst them


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Miss Darcy*

Miss Darcy gets my vote


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 10, 2007)

nswells said:


> Miss Darcy gets my vote



Yep.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 10, 2007)

> quack. quack. Boom!



What movie is that from?????

"let's split up and check things out......"


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> What movie is that from?????
> 
> "let's split up and check things out......"



i have no idea?? 

thats just the sound we make in the swamp!


----------



## firebreather (Dec 10, 2007)

Flintlock1776 said:


> as the rest of the world starts to forget..............



amen bro


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 10, 2007)

Ms. Darcy by far, that girl could make a rabbit stretch a logging chain


----------



## firebreather (Dec 10, 2007)

bettyboop said:


> I think mine is pretty neat - LOL



  i like boop i think shes hot


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think all of the WOW are beautiful ! I've not seen a bad looking one yet. Besides who could not love a woman who loves the Outdoors ! All of you ladies are truly special !


----------



## HGM (Dec 10, 2007)

There's definitly some quality here, but I think Darcy's pictures are always pretty good... It's not every day you see a pretty woman up to her ankles in mud with a fishin pole in her hand...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 10, 2007)

ankles? thats half way up my calf ... i'm no midget ya know


----------



## Cwill15 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll have to hand my vote down to Miss Darcy too


----------



## HGM (Dec 11, 2007)

Darcy said:


> ankles? thats half way up my calf ... i'm no midget ya know



Now how would I know?? If its half way up your calf, you must have some long calfs, but they still look pretty hot in the picture anyhow.. Midgets do have inproportionate extremities, ya know..


----------



## HGM (Dec 11, 2007)

60Grit said:


> That stay at Holiday Inn Express didn't help you THAT much.!!!



Yea, I guess I should type slower......  They've got me in a Hyatt this week, so I have an excuse, I can feel my IQ going down as the week goes on..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

Cwill15 said:


> I'll have to hand my vote down to Miss Darcy too



How many times have you voted???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> How many times have you voted???



I'm sure his NEXT vote will be swayed as soon as another pic goes up....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> How many times have you voted???





call 'em like ya see 'em, huh?


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

Resica said:


> sure ya do.



yea i do i got mine last christmas josh got it for me. i havent worn it yet though. if ya dont believe me whatever. im tired of nobody believing what i say on here


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> yea i do i got mine last christmas josh got it for me. i havent worn it yet though. if ya dont believe me whatever. im tired of nobody believing what i say on here



OH I think you got a lot of folks that hang on your every word..its just everytime you throw out the name Josh, it backs em up a little


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> yea i do i got mine last christmas josh got it for me. i havent worn it yet though. if ya dont believe me whatever. im tired of nobody believing what i say on here



A little sensative this morning, are you?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

Darcy said:


> ankles? thats half way up my calf ... i'm no midget ya know



Little People Big World was on last night....they were fishin for marlin...you should have guest starred...


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> A little sensative this morning, are you?



well i was in a good mood til i saw what people were sayin about me on here


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

THunter said:


> 60 Grit has the best avatar, hands down!



you might have to time stamp this statement...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Little People Big World was on last night....they were fishin for marlin...you should have guest starred...







(i love that show!)


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

yea they are good kids...

looked like a seriously nice vacation in the bahamas though...a week on sail boat, private chef, snorkeling, fishing...


----------



## randyb (Dec 11, 2007)

Well being a hoosier on here and having read and looked at the pics I would like to share a few observations:

1.  Women who love the outdoors are sexy.
2.  All the womens avatars on this forum are knockouts. <Meaning I wouldn't throw them out of my hunting camp for sure.  Oh did I mention I cook?>
3.  As a collective, Georgia has more beautiful women than any other state I've been in.  Must be the water or something.
4.  Those of you men that are blessed with a lovely lady who enjoys the outdoors, really make those of us whos wives idea of hunting is gong shopping at the mall mad.

 EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> yea they are good kids...
> 
> looked like a seriously nice vacation in the bahamas though...a week on sail boat, private chef, snorkeling, fishing...






well, when you got a tv show following you around, i'm sure things come easily... good for them though, they've got a lot on their plates


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 11, 2007)

randyb said:


> Well being a hoosier on here and having read and looked at the pics I would like to share a few observations:
> 
> 1.  Women who love the outdoors are sexy.
> 2.  All the womens avatars on this forum are knockouts. <Meaning I wouldn't throw them out of my hunting camp for sure.  Oh did I mention I cook?>
> ...



hahaha thats funny


----------



## CATFISH1 (Dec 11, 2007)

ms darcy  gets my vote


----------



## starbaby (Dec 11, 2007)

I vote for myself, at least I've got one vote!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

starbaby said:


> I vote for myself, at least I've got one vote!



I'm votin again.

TWO.


----------



## slab_slayer (Dec 11, 2007)

starbaby said:


> I vote for myself, at least I've got one vote!


You know you've got my vote!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

starbaby said:


> I vote for myself, at least I've got one vote!



I'll vote for you too.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 11, 2007)

starbaby said:


> I vote for myself, at least I've got one vote!



I'd vote multiple times, but I'm not a Democrat.

Don't be shy, jump in more often. Or whine about something, that seems to work.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

randyb said:


> Well being a hoosier on here and having read and looked at the pics I would like to share a few observations:
> 
> 1.  Women who love the outdoors are sexy.
> 2.  All the womens avatars on this forum are knockouts. <Meaning I wouldn't throw them out of my hunting camp for sure.  Oh did I mention I cook?>
> ...



wow... that was really nice. Now if all the guys here thought your way.....lol


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

I must jump in... I love Muddyfoots avatar..... just hits the heart!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> wow... that was really nice. Now if all the guys here thought your way.....lol



Does FD know you're throwin your hat in the ring?....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Does FD know you're throwin your hat in the ring?....




He'll be in here in just a minute making sure everyone knows she's taken!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> He'll be in here in just a minute making sure everyone knows she's taken!



If he doesn't, we'll make sure. Just ask another certain member.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Does FD know you're throwin your hat in the ring?....



honey... i just like your avatar. I think your is the best one on the whole forum.... it rocks i bet FD would agree.


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have no clue who anyone is in here but I would have say Darcy gets my vote, something about the boots.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Does FD know you're throwin your hat in the ring?....



Why not?.....He's thrown her under the bus a few times.















Then she normally gets up, brushes herself off and thumps his noggin......repeatedly.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> He'll be in here in just a minute making sure everyone knows she's taken!




THAT HAS BEEN MADE CLEAR TO EVERYONE .....LOL
I AM NOT LOOKING FOR NOTHING FROM THIS THREAD... I HAVE ALL THE ATTENTION I WANT AT HOME. I JUST THINK HANDS DOWN MUDDY SHOULD TAKE THIS ONE.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

GaGirl! where've you been hiding?? it's been ages!!


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 11, 2007)

You know if MISS Darcy ever wanted to change her 'name' she could maybe be MISS  Muddyfeets.
     I think we gonna need more pictures before we have an OFFICIAL Vote.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> wow... that was really nice. Now if all the guys here thought your way.....lol



A lot of us do!

It's easy to be impartial, when you're owned by a gorgeous Redhead. So I can be a completely objective judge of avatars or any other pics Y'all care to share........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> honey... i just like your avatar. I think your is the best one on the whole forum.... it rocks i bet FD would agree.



I guess that's why he has the same one.  

There are several, of the same, flyin. I think I stole this one from buck.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Why not?.....He's thrown her under the bus a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's right......


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> I JUST THINK HANDS DOWN MUDDY SHOULD TAKE THIS ONE.



I won't be raising my hands...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

KDarsey said:


> You know if MISS Darcy ever wanted to change her 'name' she could maybe be MISS  Muddyfeets.
> I think we gonna need more pictures before we have an OFFICIAL Vote.







FX Jenkins said:


> I won't be raising my hands...



I don't blame ya


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

Darcy said:


> GaGirl! where've you been hiding?? it's been ages!!



well i have been busy with all the christmas shopping.. you know men don't like doing that part. how have you been


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

KDarsey said:


> You know if MISS Darcy ever wanted to change her 'name' she could maybe be MISS  Muddyfeets.
> I think we gonna need more pictures before we have an OFFICIAL Vote.





or atleast Miss Muddyboots


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> well i have been busy with all the christmas shopping.. you know men don't like doing that part. how have you been



good good. definitely enjoying all the humorous threads on the forums lately


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> or atleast Miss Muddyboots



yep, muddy boots. i felt like i was walking on the moon through that mud, and my shoes weighed like 20lbs each


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> well i have been busy with all the christmas shopping.. you know men don't like doing that part. how have you been



Nothing about keepin FD in line...????  Oh wait, it's the other way around as I heard it at a lunch...


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove (Dec 11, 2007)

I think darcy's old avatar pic was hotter but even the new one makes me want to throw rocks at my wife


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

Field-tip said:


> I think darcy's old avatar pic was hotter but even the new one makes me want to throw rocks at my wife



Dang you're brave....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

Darcy said:


> good good. definitely enjoying all the humorous threads on the forums lately



YES I WOULD HAVE TO SAY SOME THERE ARE SOME HUMEROUS THREADS


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Nothing about keepin FD in line...????  Oh wait, it's the other way around as I heard it at a lunch...



NO SEE KENNY, FD HAS BEEN HOUSE BROKEN HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO AND TO DO IT WHEN HE IS TOLD TO DO IT. I NO LONGER HAVE TO KEEP HIM STRAIGHT, HE KNOWS WHO RUNS THE HOUSE AND HE OBEY'S


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> NO SEE KENNY, FD HAS BEEN HOUSE BROKEN HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO AND TO DO IT WHEN HE IS TOLD TO DO IT. I NO LONGER HAVE TO KEEP HIM STRAIGHT, HE KNOWS WHO RUNS THE HOUSE AND HE OBEY'S



Is that why you have to type IN ALL CAPPS?


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2007)

Gagirl77 said:


> NO SEE KENNY, FD HAS BEEN HOUSE BROKEN HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO AND TO DO IT WHEN HE IS TOLD TO DO IT. I NO LONGER HAVE TO KEEP HIM STRAIGHT, HE KNOWS WHO RUNS THE HOUSE AND HE OBEY'S



Whoa!  First, don't YELL at me... Second, I'm only relaying the information as it was told to me!  Something about, ever since he locked up the pots/pans, he's be able to lounge around while the house gets cleaned, clothes washed, etc...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 11, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Whoa!  First, don't YELL at me... Second, I'm only relaying the information as it was told to me!  Something about, ever since he locked up the pots/pans, he's be able to lounge around while the house gets cleaned, clothes washed, etc...



because it's hard to speak softly when swinging skillets around in the air!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Dec 11, 2007)

I vote for Blondie!  Great Photos


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Dec 11, 2007)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> I vote for Blondie!  Great Photos


Thanks darlin!  I appreciate it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2007)

If yall see Kennys catchers mit over here please return it to the correct thread.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> If yall see Kennys catchers mit over here please return it to the correct thread.....



I thought he found it. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY VISUAL EVIDENCE, THOUGH.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought he found it. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY VISUAL EVIDENCE, THOUGH.



Me either...... just rumors....


----------



## Buck (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought he found it. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY VISUAL EVIDENCE, THOUGH.



x2..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Me either...... just rumors....



Its' not in the lost and found.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Its' not in the lost and found.



Good thing..... It would probably be stinking by now.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought he found it. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY VISUAL EVIDENCE, THOUGH.



...and I wouldn't want to....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Good thing..... It would probably be stinking by now.



I hate stinkin catchin mits....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I hate stinkin catchin mits....



All sweaty and dirty.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> All sweaty and dirty.....



Yep, and the germs. No tellin who had there hand in it last....


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, I LIKE my mitt!  It's a loose fit, but broken in nicely!


----------



## Buck (Dec 11, 2007)

Anybody get the "goods" yet?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Yep, and the germs. No tellin who had there hand in it last....





man..... just about brought tears to my eyes....

or how many balls have been caught by it....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Anybody get the "goods" yet?



not here....


----------



## Buck (Dec 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Yep, and the germs. No tellin who had there hand in it last....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Anybody get the "goods" yet?



Not yet...Gotta feelin it won't be long...



fulldraw74 said:


> man..... just about brought tears to my eyes....
> 
> or how many balls have been caught by it....



Possibly softballs, as stretched as it is...


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2007)

I've just sent out the first "Lost Mitt" flyers, for a visual reference... PLEASE let me know if you've seen it!


----------



## Resica (Dec 12, 2007)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 12, 2007)

Waiting for something new and exciting to happen.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

Resica said:


> Where'd everyone go?



Just wondering who would be the first to kick the dead horse......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Just wondering who would be the first to kick the dead horse......



I don't know if I'm up for this....


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

My side STILL hurts...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Just wondering who would be the first to kick the dead horse......



I'm your huckleberry......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I don't know if I'm up for this....



Yep.... I'm still weak from yesterday...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 12, 2007)

What was the basketball helment for again?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yep.... I'm still weak from yesterday...



stir with your shoulders ...not the wrist..


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

priveye said:


> What was the basketball helment for again?



Dribbling......


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

I like my new one.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> OK, I just lost my lunch.
> 
> Hey Fulldraw, will a keyboard still work correctly when all of this stuff dries out.............



Just do like i do and swap it with your co-workers.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> I like my new one.



Bet it don't last....


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> I like my new one.



I find it offensive.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I find it offensive.



Me too. Poor fella needs a shirt on....


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I find it offensive.



I realy feel for ya would you like me to change it?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Exactly, how am I gonna explain that to my 8 year old son???



You just tell him that......ahhh....nevermind.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> I realy feel for ya would you like me to change it?



Thank you.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

Though... Talk about a budunkadunk!  WHEW!


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

there I think this one will work


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

I mean this one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 12, 2007)

the thread that wont die!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> I mean this one.



even more offensive..... I've been looking for one of those for the last several years.....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2007)

shaaazaaammmmm

Im sure you made a few fans in those brief seconds...


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah I meant it to be funny I guess they dont like that, and by the way ELFIII i changed my avatar before you.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> Yeah I meant it to be funny I guess they dont like that, and by the way ELFIII i changed my avatar before you.



 Huh...


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Remember that newbie nuance training I mentioned???
> 
> Well, there ya' go.



Yep....


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

well I am very sorry that I acted in such a childish manner nad it will never happen again.......But you do have to wonder if that guy had to buy a tag for that thing.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> well I am very sorry that I acted in such a childish manner nad it will never happen again.......But you do have to wonder if that guy had to buy a tag for that thing.



It looked like one of those $3 fair rides.....


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree 60 and full draw that is one of the best avatars I have seen. Or flags in general!!!!!!!!!!  GO DAWGS


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> It looked like one of those $3 fair rides.....



How do you know what it costs?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How do you know what it costs?



I had to loan spotlite the money last time....


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> I agree 60 and full draw that is one of the best avatars I have seen. _*Or flags in general!!!!!!!!!!  *_GO DAWGS



Like my flag?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know you anymore...


----------



## Buck (Dec 12, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> I don't know you anymore...



  Funny how that works..


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> I don't know you anymore...



Huh????  Oh come on... You know me!  Camping buddies... Remember?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Like my flag?



You'll get a lot of dates with that flag....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Huh????  Oh come on... You know me!  Camping buddies... Remember?



HE's waiting on his cowboy


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> I don't know you anymore...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just stopping by to see how many pages this one is now. Somebody hooked up the energizer bunny, it appears.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Just stopping by to see how many pages this one is now. Somebody hooked up the energizer bunny, it appears.



Yup....


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 12, 2007)

If this horse wasn't dead already it is sure on its way now to being that way.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 12, 2007)

good i need some glue.


----------



## slab_slayer (Dec 12, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> If this horse wasn't dead already it is sure on its way now to being that way.



sure is


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2007)

priveye said:


> good i need some glue.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 12, 2007)

who is that 60grit?  (just adding a post and trying to go off on another tangent)


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> My favorite Weather Chick...
> 
> Dagmar Midcap



Just looking at the avatar again....

Midcap...hmmm....better not say anything else, might get locked down...


----------



## Corey (Dec 12, 2007)

What happend to this post, I spent the last hour reading 
and this is what I get?? Darcy/Browning Girl and Stardust 
or what ever your name was lets go!!


----------



## ajordan (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey im still here just taking it all in ...dont want to get scolded again


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

ajordan said:


> Hey im still here just taking it all in ...dont want to get scolded again



You and your nasty avatars


----------



## starbaby (Dec 12, 2007)

Corey said:


> What happend to this post, I spent the last hour reading
> and this is what I get?? Darcy/Browning Girl and Stardust
> or what ever your name was lets go!!



Its starbaby!  And I'm still here, just watching the guys fuss with each other instead of talking about the WOW's


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Its starbaby!  And I'm still here, just watching the guys fuss with each other instead of talking about the WOW's



we've been talking about you in PM's

So how long before your boyfriend jumps in and makes sure everyone knows you are taken  (This is for all the single guys out there)


----------



## starbaby (Dec 12, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> we've been talking about you in PM's
> 
> So how long before your boyfriend jumps in and makes sure everyone knows you are taken  (This is for all the single guys out there)



Talking about me in PM's huh?   Must not have taken time to view my profile.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 12, 2007)

There's room on my shortbus for only 1 Woman...

LIL DEBBIE!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Mere gender is not a qualifier for that fine group of gals.
> 
> T-bug, Sue and Lemon Lady.. (sorry Nicole I just had to) are a special breed, with qualities deserving of that fine institution they fostered.
> 
> ...



I am mad, you didnt include me in the WOW list.
Dont make me pull out that god forsaken picture again as proof....


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Mere gender is not a qualifier for that fine group of gals.
> 
> T-bug, Sue and Lemon Lady.. (sorry Nicole I just had to) are a special breed, with qualities deserving of that fine institution they fostered.
> 
> ...



Hehe, I made some special blue frosted lemon flavored butter cookies just for you  

And you forgot Ms Sandra


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Beings that our two groups don't share rosters, I was at a disadvantage.
> 
> Anyway, I thought pointing out the smartest and prettiest of the bunch would suffice....



Now i am not even smart or pretty


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 12, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Beings that our two groups don't share rosters, I was at a disadvantage.
> 
> Anyway, I thought pointing out the smartest and prettiest of the bunch would suffice....



Non finer to eat ba....sushi with    Here have a brownie


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2007)

I got a question, how is it that this thread has gone this long and no one has posted a poll regarding the original post.  Surely we have enough nominees or are we just to much of gentlemen to actually put this to a vote.


----------



## HGM (Dec 13, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Its starbaby!  And I'm still here, just watching the guys fuss with each other instead of talking about the WOW's




Yea, its getting boring aint it........... Watching these old dogs bark at nothing.. You gals have hardly participated, or been asked to in a while.. Then when you do, they go back to their own rants.... Some of us would be glad to talk to you or look at your pictures, maybe we have to start another thread or just PM eachother


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Yes, No and Yes...........
> 
> There does that help??



Strangely, YES.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Talking about me in PM's huh?   Must not have taken time to view my profile.



I read your profile, if these old dogs don't want to dance with you I will!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2007)

Good morning everybody....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Good morning everybody....



How's the weather?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2007)

cold, hi 36 with a light drivel   

you?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 13, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> I read your profile, if these old dogs don't want to dance with you I will!!!



I think she means the part about her tying jigs with SLABSLAYER.(Nice Jigs by the way)  .


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> cold, hi 36 with a light drivel
> 
> you?



Don't worry, the forecast says the drivel should be heavy shortly


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2007)

priveye said:


> I think she means the part about her tying jigs with SLABSLAYER.(Nice Jigs by the way)  .



I got that from the profile, I was just choosing to ignore it!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 13, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> I got that from the profile, I was just choosing to ignore it!



Selective Reading...Good Call


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> cold, hi 36 with a light drivel
> 
> you?



Mid 50's, sunny.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2007)

80's today, slightly rowdy!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 13, 2007)

My toilet is leaking...You hear it?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 13, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Beings that our two groups don't share rosters, I was at a disadvantage.Anyway, I thought pointing out the smartest and prettiest of the bunch would suffice....



I'm flattered that you gents remembered me during this thread...that's right, "the smartest"... Smokey and I can handle that tag.

Sue


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

priveye said:


> My toilet is leaking...You hear it?



That's not your toilet


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 13, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> That's not your toilet




ok now you got me all paranoid,cause if it aint the toilet its the gov ment trying to read my brainwaves.Brb gotta find my tin foil hat.


----------



## cwc (Dec 13, 2007)

The end!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 13, 2007)

cwc said:


> The end!



wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## LJay (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 13, 2007)

I must really be bored. I just read all 23 pages of this thread . 
I am also disappointed. No one has kept the votes tally to see who had the best avatar. I think all that are in the running should post pics like starbaby and blondie. I can not see some of the avatars .
How about it WOW cantidates? 
The thread lives on.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

LJay said:


> Maybe



Not.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Not.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Her1911 said:


>








I'm hungry


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> I'm hungry



got some brownies here ifn ya get hungry enough


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> got some brownies here ifn ya get hungry enough



me like brownies


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> got some brownies here ifn ya get hungry enough



Get in my belly.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> me like brownies





Resica said:


> Get in my belly.



guess yall aint asked 60grit bout them brownies then huh


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> guess yall aint asked 60grit bout them brownies then huh



Can't.  He's still in the bathroom...


----------



## pbradley (Dec 13, 2007)

I brought some fudge brownie mix home last week; had little chocolate chips in it.  My roommate said she would consider it a declaration of war if I ever brought anything like that home again.

Of course, she says that when I bring key lime pie ice cream home, too.


----------



## starbaby (Dec 13, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Those two have no relevance to WOW candidates.
> 
> Can't you read???



First of all mister, I aint riding anyones coat tail!  And as far as being a WOW candidate, I have had enough compliments on here regarding my looks, so that being said I dont need to be in your circle of friends.


----------



## starbaby (Dec 13, 2007)

priveye said:


> I think she means the part about her tying jigs with SLABSLAYER.(Nice Jigs by the way)  .



Thanks for the compliment!   I enjoy tying crappie jigs.  And its a heck of a time to catch em on them too!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

starbaby said:


> First of all mister, I aint riding anyones coat tail!  And as far as beign a WOW candidate, I have had enough compliments on here reguarding my looks, so that beign said I dont need to be in your circle of friends.



Well I guess she told you!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Well I guess she told you!



i think the brownie platter was empty when she got here


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

turtlebug said:


>



hey I was wondering where that thing went


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2007)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> hey I was wondering where that thing went




I'm not sure where it's been, but would the current user please finish and pass it around.....


----------



## HGM (Dec 13, 2007)

starbaby said:


> First of all mister, I aint riding anyones coat tail!  And as far as being a WOW candidate, I have had enough compliments on here regarding my looks, so that being said I dont need to be in your circle of friends.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think this thread just turned to corner and is going to start getting good again.  I seen that it made it to the second page and thought it was finally gonna die, but low and behold a couple of our raging beauties came up and saved the day!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 13, 2007)

HGM said:


>



does the circle have a pivot point?


----------



## HGM (Dec 13, 2007)

AccUbonD said:


> does the circle have a pivot point?



Are you applying for the job?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 13, 2007)

HGM said:


> Are you applying for the job?



negative, sounds like the circle is complete no openings.


----------



## HGM (Dec 13, 2007)

AccUbonD said:


> negative, sounds like the circle is complete no openings



Not sure who yanked your chain, but I'm sure there's always room for ya..


----------



## starbaby (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like some people on here have alot of work ahead of them (Spell Checking) what people post.


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Looks like some people on here have alot of work ahead of them (Spell Checking) what people post.



you got that right sister.


----------



## starbaby (Dec 14, 2007)

Resica said:


> you got that right sister.



Ok.

Use capital letters in the following ways:

The first words of a sentence

When he tells a joke, he sometimes forgets the punch line.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Ok.
> 
> Use capital letters in the following ways:
> 
> ...





Man, she is Brutal!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 14, 2007)

I should have been a weatherman.  I predicted yesterday morning that the thread would be 80 and slightly rowdy, took most of the day but it finally came in late, today the temps should be the same only there is a full blown storm moving in, take cover!


----------



## ajordan (Dec 14, 2007)

Dont make me call in the big guns!!!!! or big uns?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> I should have been a weatherman.  I predicted yesterday morning that the thread would be 80 and slightly rowdy, took most of the day but it finally came in late, today the temps should be the same only there is a full blown storm moving in, take cover!



I'm bout fizzled out from all of the "pop up" thunder boomers...


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh Lord.........
  There went everything........


----------



## Resica (Dec 14, 2007)

starbaby said:


> Ok.
> 
> Use capital letters in the following ways:
> 
> ...



really,thanks.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Resica said:


> really,thanks.


----------



## Resica (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

oh good grief not this!!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 19, 2007)

Couldn't let it die could you.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> oh good grief not this!!



Ya had to go digging around in the basement!


----------



## Resica (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll take Roxanne this go around.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Ya had to go digging around in the basement!



wasnt me


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Bunch of troublemakers..........



Hi Pot, I'm Kettle


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Speaking of..........are those brownies ready yet???



yup added an extra special ingredient just for you


----------



## merc123 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 19, 2007)

I would like my brownie "A La Mode" please.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 19, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> yup added an extra special ingredient just for you



Can you send some of those brownies through the mail??? or would that set off the dogs??


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 19, 2007)

Resica said:


> I'll take Roxanne this go around.



Get in line!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Can you send some of those brownies through the mail??? or would that set off the dogs??



might be a bad thing for the delivery driver


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Hey Priveye,
> 
> I figured you like an avatar from the Little Debbie Racing team........
> 
> View attachment 102582




Shweeeeeet!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 19, 2007)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!




this ones got my VOTE for sure


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> yup added an extra special ingredient just for you



Really...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> yup added an extra special ingredient just for you



Really...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Really...



I aint tellin


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> I aint tellin



I hear ya!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Bunch of HiJackers..........



dang you changed avatars again...AADD


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Bunch of HiJackers..........




Hush and sit back in your seat while I talk the pilot into sending me some of them brownies!!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> You're not getting any. It takes a special federal license for them brownies to cross state lines....





How much $$$$$ is that license going to cost me!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 19, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Bunch of HiJackers..........



I like bacon bits in my mac n cheese...


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 20, 2007)

This one will never die.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> This one will never die.



Threadkiller


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 20, 2007)

priveye said:


> I like bacon bits in my mac n cheese...



And a Mountain Dew.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Dec 20, 2007)

hey Buck#4, I like your avatar the best. Except for all the pretty ladies avatars.
I am highjacking yours for the Christmas Season. 
Thanks


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 20, 2007)

ajordan said:


> Dont make me call in the big guns!!!!! or big uns?


that shoul have been CAPITAL BBBBIIIIIIGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2007)

what bout mine?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2007)

GaGirl has the best looking avatar going right now !!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> what bout mine?



Can't tell who you are talking to??  Who ar eyou looking at?


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 20, 2007)

i think shes tryin to look back at page 7


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Can't tell who you are talking to??  Who ar eyou looking at?


Im tryin to keep track of priveyes lil debbies


----------



## Jranger (Dec 20, 2007)

Just send me the Oatmeal Creampies!!!


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 20, 2007)

What did they win?


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> what bout mine?



would you swap it out,please.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 20, 2007)

not sure if this thread has been derailed or not. too many pages to read, I get bogged down in the muck and can't make it to the end. Daisy is missing, shouldn't this thread follow suit?


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 20, 2007)

whos Daisy


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 20, 2007)

a shemale that floats by from time to time, apparently.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> a shemale that floats by from time to time, apparently.



What, no way???


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> a shemale that floats by from time to time, apparently.



yikes.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Resica said:


> yikes.






i am just repeatin a rumor. how would i know. i said apparently.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> a shemale that floats by from time to time, apparently.



No wonder she never posted any pictures!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 20, 2007)

besides, i think mine is a pretty good lookin avatar


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> No wonder she never posted any pictures!



He- no wonder he...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> besides, i think mine is a pretty good lookin avatar



Another shemale avatar


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> He- no wonder he...




Dangit!  That's right!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> besides, i think mine is a pretty good lookin avatar




Yes it is!  Wanna trade for a couple hours?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 20, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Another shemale avatar



don't be jealous. i am sure you have your qualities...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 20, 2007)

somebody done went and got these ladies all stirred up and now there ain't no tellin...


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> somebody done went and got these ladies all stirred up and now there ain't no tellin...


Yee haw.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 20, 2007)

Look like more crossdressers to me.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 20, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> don't be jealous. i am sure you have your qualities...



as for me, they're not so much "qualities" as, well, bad habits.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

pbradley said:


> as for me, they're not so much "qualities" as, well, bad habits.



Hey!  Don't be starting rumors!   

We all know about you


----------



## pbradley (Dec 20, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> We all know about you.  rich, good-looking, intelligent, really ought-to-be emperor of the universe, humble.
> 
> adored by women, children, puppies, and kittens





Yep, that about covers it.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

pbradley said:


> Yep, I am clever, deceptive, misleading, pick on little kids, kick dogs, shoot over corn at night, and hate furry animals, that about covers it.



that's cheating


----------



## K80 (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim you're just trying to make me go across the creek and borrow an avatar from over there aren't you.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 20, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> that's cheating



why yes; yes it is.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Follow suit???
> 
> Would that be a Tux, a three piece, a sunday go to meeting special, or the long lost leisure suit???



NO

"Follow suit" is when you have two pair in a poker game and the guy next to you has a Full House


----------



## ROLLEN THUNDER (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Look At My Grandson He Just Turned One Dec-16-2007


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tommy Humphries said:


> Hey Look At My Grandson He Just Turned One Dec-16-2007



Well happy birthday to the young feller!


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 20, 2007)

Tommy Humphries said:


> Hey Look At My Grandson He Just Turned One Dec-16-2007



Happy Birthday to the young fellow!!

Spoil him Christmas day!!!


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 20, 2007)

You all are doing everything you can to kill this thread aren't you.


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> You all are doing everything you can to kill this thread aren't you.



Not EVERYTHING!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Not EVERYTHING!



Your avatar is about to do it though!


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Your avatar is about to do it though!



What's THAT suppose to mean....????  Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> What's THAT suppose to mean....????  Didn't you get the memo?



Well it said find a pictue of a cute gerbil....  I see it now...it's in his armpit!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 20, 2007)

NICE avatar Kenny!  Welcome to WOW!


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> NICE avatar Kenny!  Welcome to WOW!



For kennyjr WOW means Working On Wood


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> NICE avatar Kenny!  Welcome to WOW!



Ummmm.... Wait... "WOW".... Man, I thought that said something different!!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 20, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Ummmm.... Wait... "WOW".... Man, I thought that said something different!!!!




What did you think it said?


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

PAPPILLION said:


> What did you think it said?



Don't worry about it...


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 20, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Don't worry about it...




Inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> Inquiring minds would like to know



Oh no... Don't start on me too!!!!   

I thought it was "MOW"  (Men Of War), and I liked Pitt in "Mr. & Mrs. Smith"


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> Inquiring minds would like to know




he is afraid of his feelings and doesnt wish to openly discuss now.His avatar is a way of acting out emotionally without showing his true pain


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 20, 2007)

PAPPILLION said:


> he is afraid of his feelings and doesnt wish to openly discuss now.His avatar is a way of acting out emotionally without showing his true pain



Oh, it's showing alright!


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh, it's showing alright!




His inner beauty is not being portrayed correctly....


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh, it's showing alright!



   Wow, I'm getting railed here for mis-reading a PM.


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 20, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Wow, I'm getting railed here for mis-reading a PM.



I thought you like railing?


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

PAPPILLION said:


> I thought you like railing?



Sometimes I do...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys need to bethen  andand then

Y'all are as aand I am for ya.  Doug Bush is still looking


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 21, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Wow, I'm getting railed here for mis-reading a PM.




I think you should be railed because of that aviator!  Dude, that looks like a victim pic you lifted off of the show "The First 48".


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll second the gerbil in the armpit...


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## JR (Dec 21, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> I think you should be railed because of that aviator!  Dude, that looks like a victim pic you lifted off of the show "The First 48".


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 21, 2007)

WAY


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2007)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> WAY



No kiddin'


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2007)

60Grit said:


> What is the topic anyway??



I think it's Pudding


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

nanner puddin


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> nanner puddin



nummy...


----------



## cotton top (Dec 21, 2007)

I still like that one where the dog is spotting for the sniper and says, Aim for the cat!!! thats gooood.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 21, 2007)

No but it sounds kinda of good right now!!


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 31, 2007)

What kinda puddin again?


----------



## Jranger (Dec 31, 2007)

NANNAR!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2007)

I knew it would come back to life!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 31, 2007)

puddin? thats it i am calling Barry & Levon....


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 31, 2007)

It lives again!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 31, 2007)

THIS THREAD MUST DIE!!!


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 31, 2007)

Its indestructable.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 31, 2007)

I will not post in this thread, I will not post in this thread...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 31, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Never judge a woman by her tater.
> Wait till you get a view of her fishing gear before forming a final opinion.



Well when we going fishing then? I love to fish.......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 31, 2007)

starbaby said:


> I vote for myself, at least I've got one vote!



I haven't voted yet, do I qualify?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2007)

good grief this is still alive?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> good grief this is still alive?



A NEW WINNER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> A NEW WINNER!!!!!!!!!!



no way leave me outta this mess  I just wanted some nanner puddin


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 31, 2007)

i have 240.00 of it if we need to whup up a batch?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> no way leave me outta this mess  I just wanted some nanner puddin



Oh no....too late to back out now


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 2, 2008)

We dont serve puddin here anymore.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

what you got cookin....?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 4, 2008)

Are threads allergic to rat poison?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

priveye said:


> Are threads allergic to rat poison?



Depends on the poster


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chicken Wings & Cornbread


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 4, 2008)

Now we'll never know if DD got to see the Alvin and the Chipmunks movie........


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 4, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Now we'll never know if DD got to see the Alvin and the Chipmunks movie........



Wheres she/he?


----------



## Jranger (Jan 4, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Now we'll never know if DD got to see the Alvin and the Chipmunks movie........



My guess is she watched it weekly, every Saturday morning after all the other cartoons...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 4, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Now we'll never know if DD got to see the Alvin and the Chipmunks movie........


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure am gonna miss her.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think she got mad...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm fixin' to have the best lookin' avatar...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I'm fixin' to have the best lookin' avatar...



Let me know when you change it so I can see it before it gets pulled


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 4, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I think she got mad...



Why would anyone get mad when we were havin so much fun?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Why would anyone get mad when we were havin so much fun?



I have no idea.  Guess she just took all her toys and went home


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 4, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Let me know when you change it so I can see it before it gets pulled




I'll send you a PM, dawg !!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 4, 2008)

Well.....???


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well.....???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well.....???


----------



## HighCotton (Jan 4, 2008)

*Florida Fans*

hambone44 for sure...........


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well.....???


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well.....???



You get my vote!!!


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 4, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> hambone44 for sure...........



aint they puurty


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well.....???



Just got back...


----------



## Resica (Jan 6, 2008)

Starbaby.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

I am an idiot! I just read all these pages!!! But, as I sit here in peace and no kids running wild and crazy I have to say I laughed my butt off!

ROCK ON


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 23, 2008)

I can not believe this just came back to the top!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 23, 2008)

Its Alive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 23, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I see you looking! You're a fine one to talk Mr. Noshirt avatar



Hey now... Turkey Maniac's avatar is HOT... us girls like to have some good avatars to look at too, you know!


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I can not believe this just came back to the top!




Gotta love it!  

Your avitar looks like your in there as a pretty strong contender!!

Maybe we shouldn't look at this as the best looking avitar but as auditions for the upcoming WOW calender that turtlebug is working on!!


----------



## Red Man (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 
   I want to get my shot at some attention too.
 This thread started over a month ago. 

 I think it is time for some up dated pics.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 24, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I want to get my shot at some attention too.
> This thread started over a month ago.
> 
> I think it is time for some up dated pics.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I want to get my shot at some attention too.
> This thread started over a month ago.
> 
> I think it is time for some up dated pics.



Tell them you have gym shoes.  A wise man told me that is a good pick up line.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 24, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Tell them you have gym shoes.  A wise man told me that is a good pick up line.



I don't get it...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2008)

merc123 said:


> I don't get it...



I was ging to let him respond....but here it is:


Red Man said:


> I try to keep down the confusion. I have 4 pair of shoes. 1 pair of dress, 1 pair of boots, 1 pair or gym shoes and 1 pair of moccasins.





priveye said:


> Only time i wear my gym shoes is when i am chasing the ice cream man!!!!





Red Man said:


> I never said that I actually used them. Just that I had them. Sounds much better when your talking to the women. It's all part of my strategy.



It is a good strategy.  You should use it  If you had them on you might have caught that woman in the mustang


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 24, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I want to get my shot at some attention too.
> This thread started over a month ago.
> 
> I think it is time for some up dated pics.



yeah.


----------



## firebreather (Jan 24, 2008)

i think that betty boop's hot


----------



## starbaby (Jan 24, 2008)

Resica said:


> Starbaby.



Well now said the brown cow.


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2008)

starbaby said:


> Well now said the brown cow.



You ok with that?


----------



## starbaby (Jan 24, 2008)

Resica said:


> You ok with that?



I'm fine.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2008)

starbaby said:


> I'm fine.



...and resica's off line


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2008)

starbaby said:


> I'm fine.



Yes you are.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 24, 2008)

Resica said:


> Yes you are.



pervert....


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> pervert....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2008)

24 hours after getting it and I've finally found a target for my new .22 magnum..........THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Resica said:


> Yes you are.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> 24 hours after getting it and I've finally found a target for my new .22 magnum..........THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 25, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> 24 hours after getting it and I've finally found a target for my new .22 magnum..........THIS THREAD!!!



Aw, come on.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 25, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> 24 hours after getting it and I've finally found a target for my new .22 magnum..........THIS THREAD!!!



Here ya go girl, just for you!



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqKkjx-_OjE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqKkjx-_OjE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> Yes you are.



I KNOW THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just want to know who breathed life back into this one. 

Don't we have anything better to do?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 25, 2008)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I just want to know who breathed life back into this one.
> 
> Don't we have anything better to do?



Feeling jealous?


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 25, 2008)

just look at mine and let "Calgon take you away"


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2008)

Resica said:


> Yes you are.



That's ok isn't it?


----------



## SFC_AL (Jan 26, 2008)

this thread is cruel and unusual punishment... on SEVERAL levels hahahahaha

AL


----------



## starbaby (Jan 26, 2008)

Resica said:


> That's ok isn't it?



I'm ok.


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2008)

starbaby said:


> I'm ok.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Resica said:


>



Perv

good luck though


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Feeling jealous?



just a little


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 27, 2008)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> just a little



You need to work on that freaky avatar


----------



## Jranger (Jan 27, 2008)

Resurrected!!!!!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 27, 2008)

D2...nothin makes you happy. You never like my avatars.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 27, 2008)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> D2...nothin makes you happy. You never like my avatars.



I really like the polyester poinsettia behind the ear


----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Resurrected!!!!!



Oh yes!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear Lord........

Somebody please, either kill me or this thread!


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 29, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord........
> 
> Somebody please, either kill me or this thread!



i know rite


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Jan 29, 2008)

my vote is for <big><b> star baby


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 29, 2008)

I vote for me.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Jan 29, 2008)

curtis lowe said:


> I vote for me.



thinking,and soory man gonna have to give u a NO,look at star baby's


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2008)

turtlebug said:


>



The archress speaks.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2008)

turtlebug said:


>





Resica said:


> The archress speaks.



Actually her new "Indian" name is : SHewanks takila Koncrete


----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Actually her new "Indian" name is : SHewanks takila Koncrete


sweet.What for short?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2008)

Resica said:


> sweet.What for short?



T-Bug


----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> T-Bug


Quite catchy!!!


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 30, 2008)

bubbabuckslayer said:


> thinking,and soory man gonna have to give u a NO,look at star baby's



yeah she got me.ill take 2nd place.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2008)

Resica said:


> Quite catchy!!!



You asked!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Jan 30, 2008)

Stev.........hands down


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 30, 2008)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> Stev.........hands down



  I might have to start playing Xbox


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> You asked!



I asked Dawg2 .


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Resica said:


> sweet.What for short?





Resica said:


> I asked Dawg2 .



It would truly diminish her stature as a great warrior to shorten her name.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> It would truly diminish her stature as a great warrior to shorten her name.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2008)

Blue candles and 1911s  brownies just never go out of style do they???  


Dang now I'm hungry again


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2008)

get back up there.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Are those the YUMMY brownies?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 4, 2008)

Made you look...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 4, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Made you look...



naughty naughty  

you just HAD to resurrect this didntcha?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 4, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> you just HAD to resurrect this didntcha?





I was searchin hard for a place to put this and ..well...hoped someone would appreciate it...


----------



## ledge2008 (Mar 4, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this is precisely why I dont post my actual picture on here as my avatar.  Just wouldn't want to get all you old men riled up...



 AMEN


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 4, 2008)

Branchwynn.  
You have to see it.  It is special.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 4, 2008)

ledge2008 said:


> AMEN



why do you laugh...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 4, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Made you look...



Yeah you did


----------



## ledge2008 (Mar 4, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> why do you laugh...



Because yal are crack'en me up with this


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 4, 2008)

ledge2008 said:


> Because yal are crack'en me up with this



yea...its fun...and you didn't take the bait ...


----------



## ledge2008 (Mar 4, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> yea...its fun...and you didn't take the bait ...



 what can I say.................


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Mar 4, 2008)

that's just plain weird. Even more so than Wiskey 33's new avatar.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know what to say, I'm here at work cracking up reading this thread! and how it's going and going.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 4, 2008)

Stumper said:


> I don't know what to say, I'm here at work cracking up reading this thread! and how it's going and going.



It needs some new material...to stay alive, for others enjoyment...


----------



## beretta (Mar 4, 2008)

I vote for mine


----------



## ledge2008 (Mar 4, 2008)

*hmmmmmmmm.............*

what was this all about anyway..........


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 4, 2008)

once upon a time....

somebody tried to throw out a compliment....

which sparked some jealousness....

then others rose to occasion....

and it became difficult to determine persuasion....

but beauty prevailed....

and then deer season was over....


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Mar 5, 2008)

Who dug this one up again?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Mar 7, 2008)

FX did. All I can say is beretta DOES NOT have the best lookin one!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 7, 2008)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> FX did. All I can say is beretta DOES NOT have the best lookin one!



Just had to bump it to the top again


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 7, 2008)

Home security system


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pbradley (Mar 7, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> ttt



Whywhywhywhywhywhywhy?


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 7, 2008)

pbradley said:


> Whywhywhywhywhywhywhy?


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt 

Because I am bored!


----------



## Resica (Mar 16, 2008)

Lots of them.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 3, 2008)

*best lookin avatar threads return from tha dead !!!*

we have a new best lookin avatar !!!!!.....Tomboy Boots ....an holdin up a stringer of fish in the middle of the swamp ........can we say--- DREAM GIRL


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 3, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> we have a new best lookin avatar !!!!!.....Tomboy Boots ....an holdin up a stringer of fish in the middle of the swamp ........can we say--- DREAM GIRL



Get a hold of yourself MAN!  I've never seen you like this.....


That is smokin' hot

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=7706


----------



## kornbread (Apr 3, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> we have a new best lookin avatar !!!!!.....Tomboy Boots ....an holdin up a stringer of fish in the middle of the swamp ........can we say--- DREAM GIRL


i agree with you on that one


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 4, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> we have a new best lookin avatar !!!!!.....Tomboy Boots ....an holdin up a stringer of fish in the middle of the swamp ........can we say--- DREAM GIRL




i---A B S O L U T E L Y agree....................


----------



## F14Gunner (Apr 4, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> If it's pure beauty you are judging on, then dont make me find my W.O.W centerfold photo!!!!!!!!!


What you got the same tatoo I got. Also spells MOM


----------



## pbradley (Apr 4, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Home security system



she looks mad.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 4, 2008)

pbradley said:


> she looks mad.



That was a wEiRd movie too.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 4, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That was a wEiRd movie too.



one of the resident evil movies wasn't it?

I liked her better in the 5th Element.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 4, 2008)

pbradley said:


> one of the resident evil movies wasn't it?
> 
> I liked her better in the 5th Element.



Me  T!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

pbradley said:


> I liked her better in the 5th Element.



now that was a weird movie...atleast I can relate with killing flesh eating zombies... and still think ladies with guns make fine avatar material


----------



## *Finehunter* (Apr 7, 2008)

i think I'm votin Blondie!!! lol


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 9, 2008)

nominations...anyone....?


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> nominations...anyone....?



How about this one?  Little lumpy though, ought to have a doctor check those out...

Post 162

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=190712&page=3


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 9, 2008)

Darcy said:


> jealousy is a stinky cologne





Oh my, looks, quick on her feet, _and_ a brain.  I'm impressed.


----------



## K80 (Apr 15, 2008)

K-DAWG XB 2003 has the best avatar I've seen yet, I just wonder how long it will be around.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 15, 2008)

K80 said:


> K-DAWG XB 2003 has the best avatar I've seen yet, I just wonder how long it will be around.



I think its holding a record in longevity


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 15, 2008)

won't make it to quitin time...


----------



## adam131 (Apr 15, 2008)

cool. This thread is back!


----------



## K80 (Apr 15, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> won't make it to quitin time...



Well it looks like you were wrong, it is 10 after 5 by my watch and it is still up.


----------



## Moose Master (Apr 15, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 16, 2008)

K80 said:


> Well it looks like you were wrong, it is 10 after 5 by my watch and it is still up.



I didn't say 5...I said quitin time, I didn't quit till 12:04 am...


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Apr 16, 2008)

It would have made it alot longer if everyone didn't make a big deal of it.......lol


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 16, 2008)

sooner or later doesn't really matter....it is what is was


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 16, 2008)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> It would have made it alot longer if everyone didn't make a big deal of it.......lol



I just said "nice football"


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 16, 2008)

K-Dawg's boat isn't that nice of a boat.  Why is his the best looking avatar?


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Apr 16, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> K-Dawg's boat isn't that nice of a boat.  Why is his the best looking avatar?




I get it whip the Newby!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 9, 2008)

X Mark'in the spot, given a run for the money..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> X Mark'in the spot, given a run for the money..




You just had to didn't ya?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 9, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> You just had to didn't ya?



pickin up some slack


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> X Mark'in the spot, given a run for the money..



Aim for the white spots  Sorry, thought you were talking about culling deer


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm liken  my new one, my sweety with  her first smallmouth


----------



## Fish&Hunt (Jun 9, 2008)

I like mine of my girlfriends


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 9, 2008)

Fish&Hunt said:


> I like mine of my girlfriends



Kenny should be by real soon those are his kind of women


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 9, 2008)

Everybody knows it's mine !!!


----------



## JR (Jun 9, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kenny should be by real soon those are his kind of women



I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## whitetailgitr (Jun 9, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Everybody knows it's mine !!!



definetly agree there


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 20, 2008)

Everybody let the funniest post yet die    So whos got the new best one for Aug.


----------



## huntlikeagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

deerehauler said:


> Everybody let the funniest post yet die    So whos got the new best one for Aug.




Yea, why let this one die, this is good entertainment..
I like looking at everyones pics of themselves and their loved ones.. Nice to put a face with some of these hillarious comments. I'll post some pics shortly.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 20, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> How about this one?  Little lumpy though, ought to have a doctor check those out...
> 
> Post 162
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=190712&page=3



If she could walk I would let her walk then she wood be a goodun next year

Thanks Buddy I can always count on you


----------



## JR (May 29, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> If she could walk I would let her walk then she wood be a goodun next year
> 
> Thanks Buddy I can always count on you



Thread killer!!!  

Anywho, this needs bumping to the top, for new candidates/opinions....


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 1, 2009)

bring em on!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Turtlebugs newest avatar...


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 1, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Turtlebugs newest avatar...


Totally!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 25, 2009)

Currently...Huntinfool's avatar is tastefully brilliant...


----------



## daisyduke (Aug 25, 2009)

i think everyones avatar looks good


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 25, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> Currently...Huntinfool's avatar is tastefully brilliant...


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaM has had a few nice ones.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeh Yeh yeh...I know you fellas are eyeballin the lovelies pics (I believe there are many of those!!!)But I like the funny, unique ones. The ones someone put alot of thought into. Don't know who this belongs to but everytime I find the one where the whole family has Gary Busey's face cracks me up!!!! Anyone with squirrels (supersquirrel, ninja hanging squirrel). I've seen some that actually have movement to them-really cool. Some scare me a little, creepy clown guy, and the white faced character from Batman. Some are interesting....a certain person who changes his when he has a new deer photo. But I loved the one I saw recently with two fawns in tall grass. That was great!!!!


----------



## clown714 (Aug 26, 2009)

can't pick a favorite

but the WOW's all win!

clown


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## kickers (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Vorco (Aug 27, 2009)

Quack Quack Quack


----------



## lablover (Aug 27, 2009)

I like mine, but only cause my best friend is in it!


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 27, 2009)

kickers said:


>



yur avatar craxx me up !!


----------



## LLove (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm pretty happy with mine.  


...especially since most of my fellow WOW's agree with it.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 27, 2009)

LLove said:


> i'm pretty happy with mine.
> 
> 
> ...especially since most of my fellow WOW's agree with it.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to know why this thread has "20" pages, but you can only look at page 19????????????


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I want to know why this thread has "20" pages, but you can only look at page 19????????????



Your on a need to know basis....and right now you don't need to know..


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 27, 2009)

JD said:


> Your on a need to know basis....and right now you don't need to know..



What the....now we are on 20 and it is showing

I am going to sell your camper if you keep messing with me


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 12, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## trentb (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea mine


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

I nominate CortGirl

Just look at that Turkey and Shotgun!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

dawg pap you dug this one up to kill it didnt ya



but i agree only she don't do tequila


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

i nominate quack his is awsome


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

Whoa! I'm flattered  

Tequila is evil stuff. Bad, bad evil stuff.


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dawg pap you dug this one up to kill it didnt ya
> 
> 
> 
> but i agree only she don't do tequila



Ummm...whatever the lady wishes to drink


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Whoa! I'm flattered
> 
> Tequila is evil stuff. Bad, bad evil stuff.



Yaeh stay away from that stuff.

What brand whiskey is it you drink?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

Canadian Hunter. It's about the only one I've been able to drink without wishing for death later on. Pretty good stuff at an inexpensive price.


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Canadian Hunter. It's about the only one I've been able to drink without wishing for death later on. Pretty good stuff at an inexpensive price.



Ummm,brb,going to liquor store!

Hunts,has own gun,drinks whiskey,not expensive whiskey at that!Win-Win!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Ummm,brb,going to liquor store!
> 
> Hunts,has own gun,drinks whiskey,not expensive whiskey at that!Win-Win!



Will it help my "rating" if I mention that I have 3 of my own guns?  Oh, I also do just about all of the butchering when it comes time to stock up the freezer, learned a wicked cool trick to pull the breasts off a duck in one piece without having to cut them out and...hmmm...what else...I called that turkey in my avatar in all by myself!


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Will it help my "rating" if I mention that I have 3 of my own guns?  Oh, I also do just about all of the butchering when it comes time to stock up the freezer, learned a wicked cool trick to pull the breasts off a duck in one piece without having to cut them out and...hmmm...what else...I called that turkey in my avatar in all by myself!



One other question,do you have a boat?

Nah,never mind,I can buy my own.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

send pic of 4x4 and boat then I can better make a decision


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> One other question,do you have a boat?
> 
> Nah,never mind,I can buy my own.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

Makers Mark, on ice.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

go look at my game thread


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> go look at my game thread



Ok,and Quack still comes in 2nd


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Makers Mark, on ice.



If we ever get out  long enough to get to a bar, I'll give it a try. But I'll need some hangover remedies just in case I feel like death the next day!


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> send pic of 4x4 and boat then I can better make a decision



Dude,get priorities straight.Does it matter about truck and boat?


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> If we ever get out  long enough to get to a bar, I'll give it a try. But I'll need some hangover remedies just in case I feel like death the next day!



Pappis Bar,Open 24/7

We make deliveries


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

truck and boat tell how decisions are made and if it dont work out i dont want her takin mine


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> truck and boat tell how decisions are made and if it dont work out i dont want her takin mine



I have a Trailblazer and a canoe. I don't think my husband would like it if I stole yer truck or boat. I'd have some explainin' to do then!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

SUV an a instant bath.........shes all yours pappi I give


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> my husband



i was waiting for that.

Congratz on the bird, ma'am.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 20, 2010)

my boy Gauge!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> SUV an a instant bath.........shes all yours pappi I give



 We have a Sportspal canoe. Practically impossible to tip. I've stood up in that thing while throwing a cast net. Felt like I was gonna fall out though!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> i was waiting for that.
> 
> Congratz on the bird, ma'am.



Thanks! I figured it needed to come out sooner rather than later...he's a member on this forum too and usually reads the threads I post in


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> If we ever get out  long enough to get to a bar, I'll give it a try. But I'll need some hangover remedies just in case I feel like death the next day!





Drink it on ice, either straight, or with a little water. And don`t try to kill the bottle. No hangovers then, so you don`t need no remedies.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Drink it on ice, either straight, or with a little water. And don`t try to kill the bottle. No hangovers then, so you don`t need no remedies.



I definitely don't plan on killin' any bottle. I learned a lot from the last time I actually got to drink...


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

CJ is the best.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Bitteroot (May 21, 2010)

But mine is the sweetest!


----------



## KDarsey (May 21, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> I have a Trailblazer and a canoe. I don't think my husband would like it if I stole yer truck or boat. I'd have some explainin' to do then!




Ooooo...Pappyyyy.....where did you run off to??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Ooooo...Pappyyyy.....where did you run off to??





Ruuuuuuuun Pappy ruuuuuuuuuun!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (May 21, 2010)

Whatever happened to Ms. Darcy?  I believe her husband and father are still on here...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Whatever happened to Ms. Darcy?  I believe her husband and father are still on here...



Good question


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ruuuuuuuun Pappy ruuuuuuuuuun!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 21, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Will it help my "rating" if I mention that I have 3 of my own guns?  Oh, I also do just about all of the butchering when it comes time to stock up the freezer, learned a wicked cool trick to pull the breasts off a duck in one piece without having to cut them out and...hmmm...what else...I called that turkey in my avatar in all by myself!



You had him at "Whoa! I'm flattered!"     



CortGirl said:


> I have a Trailblazer and a canoe. I don't think my husband would like it if I stole yer truck or boat. I'd have some explainin' to do then!



Somehow I'm thinkin' that ain't a deal-breaker for Pappy... just means the boat might need to be a li'l bigger


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 21, 2010)

LMBO @ Dixie Dawg


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 21, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> You had him at "Whoa! I'm flattered!"
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I'm thinkin' that ain't a deal-breaker for Pappy... just means the boat might need to be a li'l bigger





I like Sunshine's avatar...girl with a fish, and a wicked nice jeep with a canoe on top!


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Ooooo...Pappyyyy.....where did you run off to??



Ummmm...


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> You had him at "Whoa! I'm flattered!"
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I'm thinkin' that ain't a deal-breaker for Pappy... just means the boat might need to be a li'l bigger



Quit telling all my secrets Keri


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Whatever happened to Ms. Darcy?  I believe her husband and father are still on here...



Ms. Darcy had a husband?       Had no idea.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 14, 2011)

Any new contenders...?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2011)

holy mother of god

I feel a lot dumber after reading the first few pages


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 14, 2011)

So...now that we're at 1000 posts....is it going to get shut down and a second best avatar thread going to be started?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not quite at 1000 yet...Still time for a couple more entries!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I miss the bikini avatars......


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not quite at 1000 yet...Still time for a couple more entries!



Weird...it was at 1000 when I posted.

hmmm...must be some clean-up on aisle 6 going on


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2011)

Who caused the timewarp?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2011)

turtlebug has the best


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 14, 2011)

ArtMom has my vote:

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=39257


----------



## Budda (Jul 14, 2011)

I vote Darcy.  And I git 1000!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2011)

1001


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Hay ya'll! I was told to introduce myself in here....It's nice to meet ya'll and be a part of the GON Forum!






Alright Cuz, get through with all that work and come on back and join us.  You need a break anyway!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 15, 2011)

*Miss me?!?!?!  *
Well I sure missed ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> *Miss me?!?!?!  *
> Well I sure missed ya'll!!!!!!!!





Don`t be such a stranger.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I miss the bikini avatars......



If you've got a pic of yourself in a bikini, post it up, we'll review it.
You might want to wax first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2011)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> If you've got a pic of yourself in a bikini, post it up, we'll review it.
> You might want to wax first.



thats what got them banned in the first place. 
haters.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So...now that we're at 1000 posts....is it going to get shut down and a second best avatar thread going to be started?



YUPPERS!


----------

